# Goldkauf legal ?



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies ...

Ich bin kein Farmbot / Chinafarmer der den ganzen Tag nur Ein und den SELBEN Mob haut ! Bis jetzt hatte ich in meinen 4 Jahren WOW noch nie Goldprobleme ... Jedoch habe ich schon einige male darüber nachgedacht mir welches bei ebay zu kaufen um mir bestimmte Sachen " leisten " zu können. Tolle Steine, Epic Craftitems ect.pp. 

Meine Frage an Euch ! Was haltet ihr von Goldkauf ? Ist Es lega / illegal ( Quelle bitte angeben )
Habt ihr das schonmal gemacht und und und ....

Ich habe bis jetzt die Finger davon gelassen, würde jedoch gerne wissen wie das ganze nun ausschaut. LG Cold

PS: Ich weiß dass man auch anders Gold machen kann ... AH, Daylies ect pp ... aber wie gesagt, solche Sachen mache ich einfach nicht gern. Ich spiele gern in einer GRP oder simples PVP


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Es ist legal, verstößt aber gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen.
Threads zu dem Thema gibt es en mass... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

Legal ja.
Dein Account könnte aber gesperrt werden.


----------



## Perkone (18. Dezember 2008)

Es ist eben nicht legal im Rahmen von Blizzards Bedingungen. Lass die Finger davon, da:
-> Du unterstützt damit nur die ganze Farmerei (schonma die Goldfarmer als Mensch gesehn, die das machen) ? Das wär, als wenn du Pelze von brutal abgeschlachteten Tieren BEWUSST kaufen würdest.
-> Wird dein Acc gesperrt wenns dir draufkommen
-> Es doch doof ist, für reales Geld virtuelles zu kaufen...
Das Game ist eben darauf ausgelegt, dass man länger spielen muss um sich was leisten zu können.

Lass es, es verstößt gegen die EULA.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es ist legal, verstößt aber gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen.




Hast du mal die stelle dazu parat? ich mein es steht nur was von verkaufen drin.

EDIT:

Hab nur das Gefunden:



> Ownership/Selling of the Account or Virtual Items.
> Blizzard does not recognize the transfer of WoW Accounts or Blizzard Accounts (each an "Account"). You may not purchase, sell, gift or trade any Account, or offer to purchase, sell, gift or trade any Account, and any such attempt shall be null and void. Blizzard owns, has licensed, or otherwise has rights to all of the content that appears in the Game. You agree that you have no right or title in or to any such content, including without limitation the virtual goods or currency appearing or originating in the Game, or any other attributes associated with the Account or stored on the Service. Blizzard does not recognize any purported transfers of virtual property executed outside of the Game, or the purported sale, gift or trade in the "real world" of anything that appears or originates in the Game. Accordingly, you may not sell in-game items or currency for "real" money, or exchange those items or currency for value outside of the Game.



Wenn ich das richtig lese steht da nur wasvon verkaufen.


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar ... dann werd ich dass wohl lassen  ;D Ich will bestimmt nicht, dass mein Account gesperrt wird ;D


----------



## DoubleJ (18. Dezember 2008)

Hätte eine Gegenfrage (ok, ok, ich weiss das man auf Fragen nicht mit Gegenfragen antworten soll. Dennoch..)

Haste Du keine RL Kumpels oder so die mit Dir WoW zocken? Wir machen das z.B. immer so das wenn sich einer was größeres Leisten will zusammenlegen und die eine Person beteiligt sich dann bei der nächsten Sammlung für nen anderen Kumpel, usw. Hat bei uns (4 Leute) bisher immer super geklappt.

Von Goldkauf/Accountkauf würd ich Dir trotzdem abraten. Kann immer mal nach hinten losgehen. (Im Spiel, wie auch im RL)


----------



## b1ubb (18. Dezember 2008)

Zuerst denk mal darüber nach WOHER kommt das Gold ?

Natürlich es gibt Chinafarmer die machen den ganz Tag nichts anders,
dann gibt es aber auch das Gold, das von gehacket Gildenbanken usw kommt.

Ich persönlich würde mir niemals kaufen, was solche Leute unterstützt.

Warum auch ?`Wenn du etwas haben möchtest, ist es doch viel schöner wenn du weißt, du hast dafür etwas gemacht
und nicht, ich habe es mir nachtragen lassen. 

Darum finde ich auch instanzen ziehen ziemlich beschissen. Wenn man etwas haben möchte, 
muss man dafür was tun, wer nicht bereit ist etwas zu leisten, der hat meiner meinung nach das falsche spiel gewählt.


----------



## Perkone (18. Dezember 2008)

*b1ubb zustimm* Wenigstens einer hier, der über sowas nachdenkt...


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

Ganz ehrlich... scheiß drauf, ich kenne viele leute die gold gekauft haben, aber kaufs nicht über ebay... da wirst du wahrscheinlich übern tisch gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
1. WoW hat keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mehr, noch weniger als bei BC, und neben einem Job noch stundenlange Farmarbeit aufwenden will vllt. auch nicht jeder, also hat jeder das Recht sein erarbeitetes Geld für das auszugeben, das er möchte, solange es legal ist; also so what... Wenn ers machen will, lass ihn.
2. Anstatt Gold zu farmen kann er ja auch Euros "farmen" - hehe ^^ - die er dann halt dementsprechend einlößt, wäre wie gesagt ganz allein seine sache, er will ja nicht moralisch beraten werden, sondern nur wissen obs sozusagen machbar ist ohne erwischt zu werden, und das ist es ganz sicher; 99% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 je nach dem wo du bestellst, ich selber kenne keine seiten...


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Hast du mal die stelle dazu parat? ich mein es steht nur was von verkaufen drin.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...






> 3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen
> 
> (1) Dateien, die Teil einer World of Warcraft-Installation sind, modifizieren oder deren Modifizierung verursachen;
> (2) Cheats, "Mods" und/oder Hacks erstellen oder verwenden, sowie jegliche andere von Dritten hergestellte Software verwenden, die das Spielerlebnis von World of Warcraft verändert.
> ...



Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> (4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt;



oO wieso darf ich mich nicht mit hordlern unterhalten? Dann muss ich wohl meinen Freundekreis verkleinern ^^


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

zum thema "legal".

legal ist alles was nicht per gesetz verboten ist. der handel von virtuellen gegenständen hat der gesetzgeber nicht verboten. also ist er legal. zeigt mir ein gesetz in dem das verbot steht und ich behaupte das gegenteil.

blizzard sieht den handel nicht gerne. daher haben wir alle unterschrieben, dass wir es nicht tun. wenn doch, dann darf uns blizz aufgrund der akzeptierten geschäftsbedingungen im schlimmsten fall den acc sperren.

ob die geschäftsbedingungen in deutschland gültig sind hat noch kein gericht geklärt. ein gebannter müsste dazu mal gegen blizzard klagen.


das war ihr hier diskutiert ist die moralische seite.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Dezember 2008)

*b1ubbrechtgeb*

Goldkauf, Levelservice all das macht ja das "Leben" in Wow angenehmer...

aber was ist wenn man sich alles leisten kann? Man sich am besten nen voll-ausgestatteten Char bei E-Bay gekauft hat?

Er hat alles es gibt nichts zu tun! 

Du könntest dich noch nach Orgrimmar oder Sturmwind stellen und mit einem Char protzen den du dir gekauft hast aber es wird dir nicht halber soviel Spaß machen wie wenn du dir mit Lv 30 ein Mount leisten kannst und 5 Level später:"yeahr! Schulden bei den Kumpels abbezahlt!!"

Alles wofür man nichts tun muß weiß man nicht zu schätzen!

Davon abgesehen sind diese Chinafarmer arme chinesische Kinder die 12 Std pro Tag am Pc sitzen und langsam davon krank werden! Dafür das irgendein Typ dort Geld verdient! Und dafür sollst du deinen Account aufs Spiel setzen?

Gold kaufen ist Bequemlichkeit und letztendlich betrügst du dich selbst um die Herausforderung das Ziel auch "ehrlich" zu erreichen!


----------



## b1ubb (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> zum thema "legal".
> legal ist alles was nicht per gesetz verboten ist. der handel von virtuellen gegenständen hat der gesetzgeber nicht verboten. also ist er legal. zeigt mir ein gesetz in dem das verbot steht und ich behaupte das gegenteil.
> blizzard sieht den handel nicht gerne. daher haben wir alle unterschrieben, dass wir es nicht tun. wenn doch, dann darf uns blizz aufgrund der akzeptierten geschäftsbedingungen im schlimmsten fall den acc sperren.
> ob die geschäftsbedingungen in deutschland gültig sind hat noch kein gericht geklärt. ein gebannter müsste dazu mal gegen blizzard klagen.
> das war ihr hier diskutiert ist die moralische seite.



Wenn du dir die AGB´s nicht durchgelesen hast, schreib bitte nicht sachen die stimmen.

Dalmus hat es oben Zitiert und wenn wir etwas einwilligen, dann ist dies schon "Gesetz" und an dies muss man sich nunmal halten, ganz einfach.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dalmus hat es oben Zitiert und wenn wir etwas einwilligen, dann ist dies schon "Gesetz" und an dies muss man sich nunmal halten, ganz einfach.



Du weisst schon wie das mit den EULA's in Deutschland ist oder? Diese ist nur dann Gültig wenn sie bereits beim kaufvetrag dabei ist. Im Saturn hab ich keine dazu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die AGB´s nicht durchgelesen hast, schreib bitte nicht sachen die stimmen.
> 
> Dalmus hat es oben Zitiert und wenn wir etwas einwilligen, dann ist dies schon "Gesetz" und an dies muss man sich nunmal halten, ganz einfach.



Genau, Blizzard macht "Gesetze". Du kennst schon den Unterschied zwischen AGB und Gesetz?

Das einzige was dir passieren kann ist das dein Account gesperrt wird, weil du dich nicht an die "Spielregeln" hälst. Dies kann Blizz aber auch willkürlich machen, ohne die Begründung beweisen zu müssen.

Wo B1ubb aber recht hat das etwas was man nicht selbst erarbeitet hat nur halb so viel Spass macht. Deswegen würd ich kein Gold kaufen.


----------



## Webi (18. Dezember 2008)

Was bringts wenn ich mich einlogge und mein Char plötzlich überall ehrfürchtig ist, 20.000 Arenapunkte, alle Rezepte und 100k Gold hat?
Hingehen, kaufen und "freuen"?
Ist doch so wie an Weihnachten. Was geschenkt bekommen ist nett, aber es sich selbst leisten zu können aus eigener "Arbeit" macht viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die AGB´s nicht durchgelesen hast, schreib bitte nicht sachen die stimmen.
> 
> Dalmus hat es oben Zitiert und wenn wir etwas einwilligen, dann ist dies schon "Gesetz" und an dies muss man sich nunmal halten, ganz einfach.



gehört von ab sofort in meine Top 10 der dümmsten 
postings von dir.

"Schreib bitte nicht Sachen, die stimmen"

Ich schrei mich weg.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

ausserdem werden auch immer wieder geschäftsbedingungen kassiert, weil sie nicht deutschem recht entsprechen. und noch hat kein gericht geprüft ob blizzards regeln unserem recht entsprechen.

b1ubb: mal schlau machen. z.b. hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EULA


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Du weisst schon wie das mit den EULA's in Deutschland ist oder? Diese ist nur dann Gültig wenn sie bereits beim kaufvetrag dabei ist. Im Saturn hab ich keine dazu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist rechtlich tatsächlich ein kleiner Knackpunkt.
Hast Du die Software im Laden gekauft, sind die AGB nicht bindend für Dich.
Hast Du die Software runtergeladen, dann schon afaik.

Fällt aber nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.
Wenn Blizz Deinen Acc deswegen sperrt, dann tun sie das eben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Fällt aber nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.
> Wenn Blizz Deinen Acc deswegen sperrt, dann tun sie das eben.



Naja, das könnte man dann mal spaßeshalber von nem anwalt prüfen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (18. Dezember 2008)

Ähm,

die Grundsatzdiskusion um Ordungswiedrigkeit (so damit wir den Begriff auch noch hier im Thema haben), legal (Gesetz) oder "nicht gerne gesehen" (Nutzungsbestimmungen) ist hier nicht das Thema. 

Wie man deutlich aus dem ersten Post rauslesen konnte geht es um die Konsequenzen des Handels mit WoW "Gold" und für diese Konsequenzen ist es nunmal sch*** egal ob es das Gesetz oder Blizzard verbietet... Der Effekt bleibt der selbe (im dümmsten Fall ist der Acc weg)


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Dezember 2008)

Da die Diskussion hier aus dem Ruder läuft will ich mal was dazu sagen!

Legal bezeichnet eine Gesetzeskonformität

Wird aber umgangssprachlich immer verwendet für: Darf man / Darf man nicht!

Dabei ist es ein Verstoß gegen die Bedingungen des Vertrags zwischen Blizzard und dem Spieler! Weil Blizzard die Nutzung von Wow unter der Bedingung erlaubt, dass man eben keinen Handel betreibt! Bezogen auf die Tatsache: Ich (ver)kaufe keine Ingamesachen sei es Gold oder sonstwas!

Das ist ein Vertragsbruch und kann damit geahndet werden, dass der Account gesperrt wird!

Wenn ich das Spiel Wow im Saturn oder sonstwo kaufe kann ich es zurückgeben ja! Ich kann sagen ich hab nicht gewußt das es weitere monatliche Gebühren bla bla blub blub....

ABER wenn ich einen Account erstellt habe, dann habe ich den AGBs von Blizzard zugestimmt! Und wenn einer kommt und sagt ich hab sie nicht gelesen: Dafür hat er unten Ok gedrückt, dass er sie gelesen hat!


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

bis auf den letzten punkt hast du recht.

EULA beim installieren zählen nicht.


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach momentan 500Gold pro Tag, ganz legal. Wer sich Gold kauft, muss doch dumm sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahja, Zeitaufwand effektiv für die 500G sind ~1h, eher weniger.
Edit: Und es sind nicht die Lebkuchen, deswegen saisonunabhängig.


----------



## DoubleJ (18. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spiel Wow im Saturn oder sonstwo kaufe kann ich es zurückgeben ja! Ich kann sagen ich hab nicht gewußt das es weitere monatliche Gebühren bla bla blub blub....



Falsch. Auf der Kaufversion steht sogar extra drauf das Dich weitere Kosten erwarten (auch z.B. bei Amazon wird gleich darauf hingewiesen)... Wenn es der Verkäufter trotzdem zurück nimmt, dann rein aus Kulanz


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> EULA beim installieren zählen nicht.



Das bedeutet dann ich darf mein WindowsXP JETZT DOCH in den Irak verkaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(kleiner Schenkelklopfer für all diejenigen die mal die WindowsAGBs gelesen haben!)


----------



## Neitmaer (18. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard sitzt immer am längerem Hebel... selbst wenn du gegen die agb klagst und Recht bekommen solltest, kann dir Blizzard immer noch einfach regulär kündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dein Acc ist nicht dein Eigentum... läuft also aufs selbe hinaus.. dein acc is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann ich darf mein WindowsXP JETZT DOCH in den Irak verkaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aus dem selben Grund dürfen ja auch OEM versionen in Deutschland ohne Hardware verkauft werden.




Neitmaer schrieb:


> Blizzard sitzt immer am längerem Hebel... selbst wenn du gegen die agb klagst und Recht bekommen solltest, kann dir Blizzard immer noch einfach regulär kündigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das wäre noch zu Prüfen.


----------



## Neitmaer (18. Dezember 2008)

Nee das wäre nicht zu prüfen.. es ist blizzards entscheidung mit wem sie einen vertrag eingehn und mit wem nicht...


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. Dezember 2008)

Also zusammenfassend:

Es ist von Vater Staat nicht verboten Gold zu kaufen, ABER Blizz hat es in der Eula untersagt. Sprich die Konsiquenz des Goldhandels wäre eine Sperrung des Accounts (ob nun timeban oder für immer weg bei blizz liegt). Wir haben alle dieser Eula zugestimmt und sollten uns daran halten. Ob Goldkauf auch noch eine moralische Frage ist, ist noch eine andere Geschichte!


Falls noch wer was neues hat POSTEN!^^

Mfg Crashi


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

ein ähnlicher fall.

evtl. kennt ihr steam?! wenn man sich ein spiel installiert hat das auf steam beruht, musste man auch die eEULA unterschreiben, dass man das spiel nicht weiterverkauft. falls doch wird der komplette steam-account mit allen spielen die diesem account zugeordnet sind gesperrt. das können einige sein .. 

die EULA wurde von deutschen gerichten für ungültig erklärt. steam sass nicht am längeren hebel, musste den verkauf der spiele akzeptieren und die spiele auf die ggf. neuen accounts umschreiben .. die alten accounts mit den spielen die da sonst noch drauf waren (die ja auch irgendwann mal geld gekostet haben) durften nicht gesperrt werden.


edit: und selbst wenn man sich software runterlädt sind die EULA nur gültig, wenn sie vor dem download eingeblendet und abgesegnet wurden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die AGB´s nicht durchgelesen hast, schreib bitte nicht sachen die stimmen.
> 
> Dalmus hat es oben Zitiert und wenn wir etwas einwilligen, dann ist dies schon "Gesetz" und an dies muss man sich nunmal halten, ganz einfach.



Das ist ganz klar falsch B1ubbi ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AGB sind Vertragzusätze die selbstverständlich keine Gesetzeskraft haben.
Ob sie gültig sind oder nicht ist oft Gegenstand langer(Zivil!)prozesse

Wenn sie gültig sind muss man sich selbstverständlich dran halten.
Ein Verstoß hat aber lediglich vertragsrelevante Folgen (z.b. Kündigung des Vertrages) und ist nicht illegal! (also gegen das Gesetz)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein Verstoß hat aber lediglich vertragsrelevante Folgen (z.b. Kündigung des Vertrages) und ist nicht illegal! (also gegen das Gesetz)



Allerdings nur wenn der Punkt gegen den Verstoßen worden ist mit dem Deutschen Gesetz vereinbar war, sonst kann man auf vertrags erfüllung klagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei einigen der Punkte in der Blizz Eula/AGB sicher machbar wäre


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Allerdings nur wenn der Punkt gegen den Verstoßen worden ist mit dem Deutschen Gesetz vereinbar war, sonst kann man auf vertrags erfüllung klagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AHA!! und was wäre das für eine Klage ??? eine Zivilklage !!

Also wieder nix mit illegal


----------



## Neitmaer (18. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst dann gegen den Punkt klagen und kriegst dann trotzdem ne reguläre Kündigung, falls Blizzard in dem Punkt nicht Recht bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> ein ähnlicher fall.



Bitte...keine Beispiele!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach mal ein Beispiel( ^^ ):

Du kannst zu nem 10jährigen sagen er darf kein Alkohol trinken weil das nicht gut ist und er wirds erstmal akzeptieren!

Oder du sagst er ist noch zu jung und er kann nicht damit umgehen und er wird sagen er ist schon alt genug und er kann mit ALLEM umgehen und mit 14 ist es ein Alki!


Ooooder:

Du sagst "Wers braucht macht Bedarf!" und viele werden es als Anlaß nehmen auf alles Bedarf zu machen mit den besten Ausreden: ZweitEquip, fürs RP, zum dissen, verkaufen, weils Bankfach sonst so leer ausschaut, weil er immer abwechselnd 1 Gier und 5 mal Bedarf drückt und Gier hat er in der letzten Ini schon gedrückt!

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:

Wenn jetzt irgend so ein Bub mit Papis Geld Blizzard verklagt weil er Gold kaufen will nur weil er das Beispiel von dir gelesen hat, damit durchkommt, wir alle nicht mehr spielen können ohne JEDEN offenen Channel zu deaktivieren 

dann bist DU schuld!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (18. Dezember 2008)

mir solls gleich sein , ich weiss das all meine Sachen die mein Main und meine Twinks Tragen , erspielt worden sind.

Wer so , sry der Krasse ausdruck, bescheuert ist und RL Geld für  Gold ausgibt nur damit er nen Epischen oder raren geschliffenen Stein zb. ausm AH kaufen kann.
Der hat das Spiel wahrhaftig nicht verstanden , aber was solls. Da kann man schon sagen das es ne gewissen spielsucht ist.
Man denkt ich muss Gold ohne ende haben damit ich mithalten kann, wer es brauch ........


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

die abgabe von alkohol an minderjährige ist laut gesetz verboten .. also illegal. brauchen wir also nicht drüber diskutieren.

buben sind noch nicht geschäftsfähig und können daher niemanden verklagen ... ;-) daher muss ich mir bezüglich meiner schuld keine gedanken machen .. 

wann bedarf und gier gedrückt werden kann ist nirgendwo geregelt ... daher kanns, ausser der ächtung der anderen spieler, dafür auch keine strafe geben. 


macht doch alle was ihr wollt ... ;-) und schuldig sind wir seit dem sündenfall doch sowieso .. :-P


----------



## Thewizard76 (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> zum thema "legal".
> 
> legal ist alles was nicht per gesetz verboten ist. der handel von virtuellen gegenständen hat der gesetzgeber nicht verboten. also ist er legal. zeigt mir ein gesetz in dem das verbot steht und ich behaupte das gegenteil.
> 
> ...


Du sagst es ja selber das man das vorher akzeptiert hat und somit hat Blizz das Recht deinen Acc zu sperren und ich finde das gut so.
Wer etwas will muss was dafür machen wie B1ubb schon sagte auch ganz seiner Meinung.
Ich habe immer noch nicht das 5000er Flugmount hätte zwar das Geld um mir das Gold zu kaufen aber so was macht man nicht.
Wen hat es nicht schon aufgeregt wenn man mal Erze oder Pflanzen farmen wollte war alles weg nur weil so eine China Pfanne da durch rockt.
Also keine macht den China Farmern.


----------



## Isakara (18. Dezember 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht legal im Rahmen von Blizzards Bedingungen. Lass die Finger davon, da:
> -> Du unterstützt damit nur die ganze Farmerei (schonma die Goldfarmer als Mensch gesehn, die das machen) ? Das wär, als wenn du Pelze von brutal abgeschlachteten Tieren BEWUSST kaufen würdest.
> Lass es, es verstößt gegen die EULA.



Na, nu mal Bälle flachhalten. Ich wette, wenn ich in Deinen Kleiderschrank schaue oder deine technischen Geräte (Kopfhörer etc.) anschaue, finde ich mit Sicherheit eine ganze Menge Kram "Made in China". Find heut nochmal einen Akku für ein Gerät, der nicht aus China kommt. Da scheint Dein Gewissen nicht so martialische Vergleiche zu "Pelz eines brutal abgeschlachteten Tieres" etc. zu ziehen.

Es sind Dienstleister, die dies anbieten. Man lebt mit dem Risiko, dass Blizz einen sperrt. Mehr Gewissenbisse würd ich nicht haben.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (18. Dezember 2008)

das spiel soll mir spaß machen, es soll mich unterhalten. mir macht es spaß zu questen, in instanzen zu gehen, 3 chars zu spielen, zu angeln um dann buff food zu brutzeln und ab und zu hab ich auch bock auf pvp. mir macht es keinen spaß 3 stunden zu tauchen, um wasserpartikel zu farmen, um vlt meine schneiderei um einen skill punkt höher zu bringen. deswegen würd ich lieber 3 stunden questen, und mir dann von der kohle die partikel im ah kaufen und die nebenbei gedroppten sachen dort verkaufen. wenn ich neue items aus den inzen bekomme möchte ich auch die ideal sockeln und verzaubern. sollte das geld durch das questen nicht reichen, würde ich es in erwägung ziehen, gold zu kaufen. warum sich manche über so was aufregen ist mir schleierhaft. soll doch jedem selbst überlassen sein was er tut.


----------



## teroa (18. Dezember 2008)

ich würd eiskalt die leute melden die gold kaufen...(wenn mann sowas merken/sehen würde oder wie auch imma)
solche leuten muss gleich der account gebannt werden ...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> AHA!! und was wäre das für eine Klage ??? eine Zivilklage !!
> 
> Also wieder nix mit illegal




Vetragsbruch ist Zivilrecht? Wusst ich nicht, ich dachte nur das etwaige Schadensersatz Ansprüche Zivilrechtlich geregelt werden.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies ...
> 
> Ich bin kein Farmbot / Chinafarmer der den ganzen Tag nur Ein und den SELBEN Mob haut ! Bis jetzt hatte ich in meinen 4 Jahren WOW noch nie Goldprobleme ... Jedoch habe ich schon einige male darüber nachgedacht mir welches bei ebay zu kaufen um mir bestimmte Sachen " leisten " zu können. Tolle Steine, Epic Craftitems ect.pp.
> 
> ...



Es ist so ....
von blizz ist es verboten

das gold wird dir per post zugeschickt ... bei jeder größeren goldmenge kommt ein gm schaut sich an woher das G kommt...


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

natürlich sind verträge zivilrecht. *irritiert guck*


----------



## Thewizard76 (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> bis auf den letzten punkt hast du recht.
> 
> EULA beim installieren zählen nicht.


Wieso du musst die vorher lesen und bestätigen wenn ich mich richtig errinnere ist schon ein paar jahre her


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zuerst denk mal darüber nach WOHER kommt das Gold ?
> 
> Natürlich es gibt Chinafarmer die machen den ganz Tag nichts anders,
> dann gibt es aber auch das Gold, das von gehacket Gildenbanken usw kommt.
> ...



Danke b1ubb ,,, muss dir zu 100 % zustimmen, auch wenn ich sonst IMMER gegen deine Posts bin ! Du hast recht


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Vetragsbruch ist Zivilrecht? Wusst ich nicht, ich dachte nur das etwaige Schadensersatz Ansprüche Zivilrechtlich geregelt werden.




Vertragsbruch ist Zivilrecht

Ausnahme ist Betrug, aber davon ist hier weit und breit nichts zu erkennen


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich mach momentan 500Gold pro Tag, ganz legal. Wer sich Gold kauft, muss doch dumm sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dir ist aber klar das du nur soviel Gold machst weil andere Gold kaufen, oder? Ich glaube nicht das du die 500g am Tag ohne AH machst. ^^ Im Prinzip beisst sich die Ratte in den eigenen Schwanz. Es ist ein Teulfskreis aus dem WoW auch nie rauskommen wird.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Wieso du musst die vorher lesen und bestätigen wenn ich mich richtig errinnere ist schon ein paar jahre her


Und?
Mit dem Kauf der Software erwirbst Du auch das Nutzungsrecht.
Schränken die Eula, die man später (nach dem Kauf) akzeptieren muß das Nutzungsrecht ein, so sind sie meines Wissens rechtlich nicht bindend.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vertragsbruch ist Zivilrecht
> 
> Ausnahme ist Betrug, aber davon ist hier weit und breit nichts zu erkennen



So lernt auch mal im Forum noch was dazu. Danke


----------



## wass'n? (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst denk mal darüber nach WOHER kommt das Gold ?
> 
> Natürlich es gibt Chinafarmer die machen den ganz Tag nichts anders,
> dann gibt es aber auch das Gold, das von gehacket Gildenbanken usw kommt.
> ...



Da lässt sich nicht viel zu sagen. Stimmt eindeutig. 
Obwohl ich auch Leute verstehe die nicht die Zeit (Beruf, Familie usw) haben um zu farmen, sich aber auch zB ein schnelles Mount zulegen möchten.
Grunsätzlich: No


----------



## Ellrock (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Hast du mal die stelle dazu parat? ich mein es steht nur was von verkaufen drin.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



*You may not *purchase, sell, gift or* trade* any Account, or offer to purchase, sell, gift or trade any Account, and any such attempt shall be null and void. *Blizzard owns, has licensed, or otherwise has rights to all of the content that appears in the Game*. You agree that you have no right or title in *or to any such content, including without limitation the virtual goods *or currency appearing or originating in the Game, or any other attributes associated with the Account or stored on the Service.



Man kann nicht mit Content  handeln  der  Blizzard gehört und der Content und alles was mit dem Spiel zusammen gehört, gehört Blizzard einschließlich der Charakter. Wenn  es trotzdem macht wird, ist es ein Verstoß gegen den Inhalt ( die Vertragsklauseln oben ) des Vertrages der  mit Blizzard geschlossen wurden. Die Folgen des Vertragsverstoß sind an andere Stelle geregelt. Üblicherweise die bekannte  Accountsperrung. 

Legal -  illigal hat was mit den Gesetzen zu tun. Das hier betrifft nur den Vertrag - den wir mit Blizzard geschlossen haben und hat nichts mit Gesetzen zu tun.


Ansonsten muß ich sagen. Gold zu kaufen macht keinen Spaß . Trifft nicht den Sinn des Spiels.


----------



## Brannys (18. Dezember 2008)

Gold zu kaufen ist  legal, erst wenn ich diesen Betrag im WoW-Spiel ausbezahlt bekomme und somit annehme, dann ist es ILLEGAL und verstößt gegen die AGB von WoW.

Sicherlich machen das aber viele, denn kaum einer schafft in Rekordzeit z.B. 2999 Gold für lediglich 1 Rüstungsteil, wie Handschuhe, welches jemand mit unverschämten Preis im AH anbietet.Wenn ich dort schnell mal epische Rüstungsteile komplett kaufen will, dann reichen 15.000 Gold kaum aus, die Preise haben anscheinend im AH Raubritter gemacht.
Mal abgesehen von dem neuen Reittier, dieses Mammut für eine 5-stellige Goldsumme. Wer das Tier haben will, spielt der brav über Monate WoW, bis er die Goldmenge zusammen-gekillt und gequestet hat ?

Wohl kaum.

Die Angebote bei ebay vergesst bitte alle schnell wieder, die Folge wäre zu 90%, dass Dein Account bei WoW gelöscht wird, weil die Macher von WoW, die Goldübergaben oft mitbekommen.

Goldkauf ist rein rechtlich legal, wie gesagt, erst bei der annahme im WoW-Spiel ist es verboten.

[entfernt]

Dieses hier ist im übrigen keine Werbung, gekauftes Gold bei WoW zu nutzen ist gegen die AGB.


----------



## Malakas (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub Blubb hat das anders gemeint. So von wegen "ungeschriebens GEsetz" ...was bedingt ja auch stimmt. 

anyway, 

der moralische Aspekt ist viel entscheidender. Meistens stammt das gekaufte Gold von gildenbanken und gehackten Accounts. Allein um das zu unterbinden würde ich euch bitten kein Gold zu kaufen. Irgendwo sitzt jemand der darunter leiden muss das sich andere auf diese Art bereichern. 

Die Chinafarmer interessieren mich nicht. Die Kinder in Indien die Teppiche knüpfen müssen lassen WOW spieler auch kalt ...also, so what 

Auch das man vitruelles Gold gegen Geld kauft, damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Weil das ganze Spiel ja virtuelle ist. d.h. ich zahle eh schon euroen dafür. BEi mir sind es 2  also ich geb eh shcon geld für "virtuelles" zeug aus. wenn ich also gold brauchen würde, könnte ich da ohne schlechtes gewissen Gold kaufen... Wäre dieser Dienst von blizzard und nicht von einem Dritten, sozusagen "legal" würden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, sehr viele Euros gegen Gold tauschen ... 

Fazit: Gold von Goldsellern kaufen suckt  : )


----------



## Thewizard76 (18. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und?
> Mit dem Kauf der Software erwirbst Du auch das Nutzungsrecht.
> Schränken die Eula, die man später (nach dem Kauf) akzeptieren muß das Nutzungsrecht ein, so sind sie meines Wissens rechtlich nicht bindend.


Falls du aber vor der Installation die AGB´s lesen kannst dann hast du noch die möglichkeit das Spiel zurück zu geben weil du mit den AGB´s nicht einverstanden bist.
Da wird Dir zwar jeder Händler sagen das er das Spiel offen nicht zurück nehmen wird weil du dann ja den CD Key benutzt haben könntest aber irgendwer muss Dir dann dein Geld zurückerstatten. 
Aber dazu gibt es leider keine Fallbeispiele also beruht alles nur auf Vermutungen


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Brannys schrieb:


> Gold zu kaufen ist  legal, erst wenn ich diesen Betrag im WoW-Spiel ausbezahlt bekomme und somit annehme, dann ist es ILLEGAL und verstößt gegen die AGB von WoW.


Hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen und hab angefangen mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch zu hämmern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Dezember 2008)

Brannys schrieb:


> Gold zu kaufen ist  legal, erst wenn ich diesen Betrag im WoW-Spiel ausbezahlt bekomme und somit annehme, dann ist es ILLEGAL und verstößt gegen die AGB von WoW.




Nein!!! AGB sind keine Gesetzte, ein verstoß kann also nicht illegal sein!!


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

"... dann ist es ILLEGAL und verstößt gegen die AGB von WoW."

irgendwann hat man keine lust mehr zu erklären was illegal bedeutet.


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. Dezember 2008)

nein Brannys in einem sachlichem Text erwähnt man immer Rabatte.... keine werbung ne...--.--


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte hier keinerlei Links zu Goldsellern mehr sehen.


----------



## Gruffi der Gnom (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde hier noch in den Raum werfen, wofür das Gold verwendet werden soll.

Einige habe hier im Thread erwähnt, sie würden z.B. gerne episch fliegen, haben aber leider nicht die Zeit das Gold zu farmen.

Eine mögliche Lösung wäre, dass Blizz z.B. sagt, das Mount kostet dich IG 5000g, oder du zahlst (keine Ahnung) 50 Euronen.
Es wäre dann mal interessant zu sehen, wie viel Gold dann noch gekauft wird.


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Meistens stammt das gekaufte Gold von gildenbanken und gehackten Accounts.



Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen. Goldseller leben davon das immer mehr neues Gold in den Umlauf gebracht wird und nicht vorhandenes gestohlen wird.


----------



## Brannys (18. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nein!!! AGB sind keine Gesetzte, ein verstoß kann also nicht illegal sein!!




Von Gesetz redet hier keiner. Die AGB von WoW ist ein Vertragsteil, den Du als Spieler einwilligst, weil Du ansonsten gar nicht spielen kannst. Wenn Du dann doch Gold kaufst und dieses mit ins Spiel bringst, dann hast Du gegen diese AGB verstoßen und Dich, trotz Einwilligung, nicht daran gehalten.

Vertragsbruch ist gegeben. WoW hat somit das Recht Deinen Account zu löschen.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen. Goldseller leben davon das immer mehr neues Gold in den Umlauf gebracht wird und nicht vorhandenes gestohlen wird.


Hm, das eine widerspricht nicht dem anderen...
Und zum ersten Satz: Ich geb ihm da recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Brannys schrieb:


> Von Gesetz redet hier keiner.


Doch, in vielen Posts wird das Wort "illegal" gebraucht.
Demnach reden hier welche vom Gesetz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich spielt das AH da eine wichtige Rolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht alles wird von Goldsellern stammen. Mir ist egal, wo derjenige sein Gold her hat, ich krieg es von ihm völlig "legal". Soll mir Recht sein, wenn jemand sein gekauftes Gold mir in den Hintern schiebt.

Und ganz im Sinne der Farmer/Seller kann immer mehr Gold auch nicht sein. Mehr Gold, kleinerer Preis fürs Gold.
Und die ganze Geschichte es ist ja alles so schweineteuer, da muss man ja fast Gold kaufen... Mercedes SLK ist auch sauteuer, kann ich mir nicht leisten. Überfall ich direkt 'ne Bank? Entweder spart man, oder man findet sich damit ab, dass man es sich eben nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Lisutari (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja Goldkauf ist GesetzlichLegal, von Blizzard veroboten, wir wissen es langsam schon alle ^^
Ws mich noch viel mehr intressiert ist allerdings;

Ist Goldkauf Intelligent


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

Brannys schrieb:


> Vertragsbruch ist gegeben. WoW hat somit das Recht Deinen Account zu löschen.



<klugscheiss>WoW ist ein spiel.</klugscheiss>

blizzard nimmt sich das recht heraus und beruft sich dabei auf die unter umständen "ungütligen" EULA ... ob dass dann rechtens ist bleibt im zweifelsfall zu klären.


----------



## Ellrock (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> "... dann ist es ILLEGAL und verstößt gegen die AGB von WoW."
> 
> irgendwann hat man keine lust mehr zu erklären was illegal bedeutet.




Legalität (lat. lex, legis, legalitas: Gesetz): Gesetzmäßigkeit; Bindung der Staatsbürger und der Staatsgewalt an geltendes Recht.

    * Gesetzmäßigkeit, die in Übereinstimmung staatlichen oder privaten Handelns mit dem geltenden positiven Recht (Verfassung, Gesetze, sonstige Rechtsvorschriften) besteht. Die Bindung aller staatlichen Gewalt an das geltende Recht ist wesentlicher Bestandteil des Rechtsstaates.
    * Am Rande der Legalität handelt jemand, dessen Aktionen gerade noch durch das Gesetz gedeckt sind, sich aber bereits in Richtung Kriminalität bewegen.
    * Legalitätsprinzip: Im Strafverfahren der Grundsatz, dass die Strafverfolgungsbehörde bei Verdacht einer Straftat von Amtswegen (auch ohne Anzeige oder Antrag) zu ermitteln hat.


Legal bezieht sich nach der Herkunft nur auf Gesetz. 

Ein Verstoß gegen einen mit Blizzard geschlossen Vertrag kann nicht illigal sein - es sei der eine betrügt den anderen udn dann ergibt sich die Illigalität aus dem Verstoß gegen andere Gesetze z.B. Strafgesetze .


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist Goldkauf Intelligent



Wer ist den dieser Goldkauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich weiß nicht, eigendlich sollte es jedem selbst überlassen sein ob er nun Zeit oder Geld Investiert, das Geld kommt ja auch nicht sonstwoher sondern hatt es sich in den meisten fällen erarbeitet. Nicht umsonst gibt es Spiele wo man ganz regulär Geld in die Spielwärung Tauschen kann oder sich sogar Items kaufen kann.


----------



## Brannys (18. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ja Goldkauf ist GesetzlichLegal, von Blizzard veroboten, wir wissen es langsam schon alle ^^
> Ws mich noch viel mehr intressiert ist allerdings;
> 
> Ist Goldkauf Intelligent




Der brave und ehrliche Bürger ist immer der Dumme. Wer heute weiter kommen will, egal wo, also auch bei WoW, der weiß sich zu helfen.
Demnach ist Goldkauf weder intelligenter, noch dümmer, es hilft aber der Sache oft einen Schritt weiter.

Viele hatten von lvl70 auf lvl80 in wenigen tagen rekordmäßig hochgelevelt. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass diese auch in der gleichen Rekordzeit ausreichend Gold legal verdienten und einsammeln konnten.


----------



## Malakas (18. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen. Goldseller leben davon das immer mehr neues Gold in den Umlauf gebracht wird und nicht vorhandenes gestohlen wird.




Nööö ich kenn mich nicht aus, wozu auch, hier sind ja experten unterwegs die nichtmal die bedeutung von illegal kennen ...

Klär mich auf, woher stammt das Gold ?


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Klär mich auf, woher stammt das Gold ?


Darf ich? Darf ich? Darf ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Malakas schrieb:


> Wir gehen dem Ursprung des von diesen Unternehmen verkauften Goldes regelmäßig nach und es ist nach wie vor alarmierend, dass ein Großteil des Goldes kompromittierten Accounts entstammt.


Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/antigoldselling.html


----------



## Kaman (18. Dezember 2008)

Hm, was mich interessieren würde: Wie kann Goldverkauf legal sein, wenn doch das bedeutet das ich Programmteile von Blizzard, und das ist das ingame Gold letztendlich, Verkaufe als wäre es mein Eigentum. Immerhin erwirbt man stets nur das Nutzungsrecht für die Software, darf diese aber nicht gewerblich nutzen oder weiterverkaufen. Ist das nicht eher ein Fall von Urheberrechtsverletzung? Und somit eigentlich illegal? 
Hm, ok, inwieweit macht sich in so einem Fall der Käufer mitschuldig? Hehlerei?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Klär mich auf, woher stammt das Gold ?



Farmbots und Chinafarmer vieleicht?

Ich glaube nicht das sooo viele Accounts gehackt und Gildenbanken ausgeraubt werden um täglich die verkaufte menge an Gold reinzubekommen. Schau dir alleine mal bei Ebay an wieviel G da am Tag den Besitzer wechselt oO


----------



## Malakas (18. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Darf ich? Darf ich? Darf ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja Dalmus : ) 

leg los


----------



## Brannys (18. Dezember 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Legalität (lat. lex, legis, legalitas: Gesetz): Gesetzmäßigkeit; Bindung der Staatsbürger und der Staatsgewalt an geltendes Recht.
> 
> * Gesetzmäßigkeit, die in Übereinstimmung staatlichen oder privaten Handelns mit dem geltenden positiven Recht (Verfassung, Gesetze, sonstige Rechtsvorschriften) besteht. Die Bindung aller staatlichen Gewalt an das geltende Recht ist wesentlicher Bestandteil des Rechtsstaates.
> * Am Rande der Legalität handelt jemand, dessen Aktionen gerade noch durch das Gesetz gedeckt sind, sich aber bereits in Richtung Kriminalität bewegen.
> ...




Dann nenne es nicht "illegal", sondern VERTRAGSBRUCH, oder VERBOTEN, kommt aufs selbe raus. Les doch mal die AGB von WoW durch, oder haste die nur durch anklicken mit Deinem Einverständnis akzeptiert ?

Und dann wundern sich die Leute, wenn der Account nicht mehr da ist und schimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz auf WoW ein, dabei haben sie selbst den Bockmist gebaut.


----------



## Brannys (18. Dezember 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Ja Dalmus : )
> 
> leg los



*WORLD OF WARCRAFT - NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN*

Letzte Aktualisierung 20. August 2008 
3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen

(1) Dateien, die Teil einer World of Warcraft-Installation sind, modifizieren oder deren Modifizierung verursachen;
(2) Cheats, "Mods" und/oder Hacks erstellen oder verwenden, sowie jegliche andere von Dritten hergestellte Software verwenden, die das Spielerlebnis von World of Warcraft verändert.
(3) Software von Drittanbietern benutzen, die "Datamining" ermöglicht oder auf andere Weise Informationen von oder durch World of Warcraft abfängt oder sammelt;
(4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt;
*(5 Gold, Waffen, Rüstung oder andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die in World of Warcraft benutzt werden, außerhalb der World of Warcraft-Plattform für "echtes" Geld zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen;*
(6) Dritte (ausgenommen ein (1) Minderjähriger, für den Sie den Account eröffnet haben) auf Ihrem Account spielen lassen, insbesondere zum Zweck der Inanspruchnahme sog. "power leveling services", d.h. der Bezahlung von Dritten, die für Ihren Account spielen;
(7) auf dem Account eines Dritten spielen, insbesondere zum Zweck des Zurverfügungstellens sog. "power leveling services";
(8) mündliche Kommunikation, die nicht für Sie bestimmt ist, abhören, abfangen oder überwachen oder irgendwelche Mittel verwenden, die dazu bestimmt sind, die mündliche Kommunikation zwischen Benutzern zu verfälschen oder zu verhindern.
Ungeachtet des Vorstehenden dürfen Sie World of Warcraft mit zugelassenen Patches und Updates, die von Blizzard veröffentlicht werden, aktualisieren und nach Abschnitt XVII.7. zugelassene Benutzer-Interfaces von Drittanbietern verwenden.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Ja Dalmus : )
> 
> leg los


Das war's eigentlich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei mir gerade auffiel, daß das zweite Zitat falsch gekennzeichnet ist... das war natürlich nicht von Dir, sondern von Blizz zitiert.^^


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> blizzard nimmt sich das recht heraus und beruft sich dabei auf die unter umständen "ungütligen" EULA ... ob dass dann rechtens ist bleibt im zweifelsfall zu klären.


Im Zweifelsfall für den Beklagten. Blizzards AGB sind so lange gültig, bis Du bei vor Gericht das Gegenteil beweisen kannst und ein entscheidender Rechtsspruch fällt.


----------



## youngceaser (18. Dezember 2008)

also habe auch schonmal drübernachgedacht und die chinafarmer wollen dich dann ingame treffen für die goldübergabe da es angeblich schon per post von blizzard gelöscht wurde. ich persöhnlich würde es nicht machen da es die chinafarmer unterstützt und wie man in videos sieht leben die zu unmenschlichen verhältnissen


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

und? die mitarbeiter von blizz können da reinschreiben was sie wollen. es ist noch nicht geprüft worden ob das gültig ist.

guck mal was da noch steht:

"(4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt;"

TS oder gespräche im RL sind verboten ... und illegal ;-) jedenfalls wenn die spieler nen char bei den verschiedenen fraktionen haben .. 

schon der punkt zeigt doch, dass man die dinger nicht ernst nehmen kann ...


----------



## Malakas (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Farmbots und Chinafarmer vieleicht?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das sooo viele Accounts gehackt und Gildenbanken ausgeraubt werden um täglich die verkaufte menge an Gold reinzubekommen. Schau dir alleine mal bei Ebay an wieviel G da am Tag den Besitzer wechselt oO




sorry, aber ich kann bei ebay lediglich sehen wieviele Anbieter dort sind die täglich ihr Gold an den Mann bringen wollen. Mehr nicht ! 

Bei farmbots denk ich mal eher dass es Spieler sind die auf einem 2ten account ein bot laufen lassen. Was ich persönlich wesentlich besser finde als Gold zu kaufen.

Chinafarmer seh ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so viele. Mag sein das es Server gibt die stärker betroffen sind ...


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Ernst nehmen kann man das durchaus, da bereits Spieler gebannt worden sind, die wiederholt (nach Warnung durch einen GM) Bugs missbraucht haben, um mit der Gegenfraktion zu kommunizieren.


----------



## wass'n? (18. Dezember 2008)

Brannys schrieb:
			
		

> Gold zu kaufen ist  legal, erst wenn ich diesen Betrag im WoW-Spiel ausbezahlt bekomme und somit annehme, dann ist es ILLEGAL und verstößt gegen die AGB von WoW.
> 
> Sicherlich machen das aber viele, denn kaum einer schafft in Rekordzeit z.B. 2999 Gold für lediglich 1 Rüstungsteil, wie Handschuhe, welches jemand mit unverschämten Preis im AH anbietet.Wenn ich dort schnell mal epische Rüstungsteile komplett kaufen will, dann reichen 15.000 Gold kaum aus, die Preise haben anscheinend im AH Raubritter gemacht.
> Mal abgesehen von dem neuen Reittier, dieses Mammut für eine 5-stellige Goldsumme. Wer das Tier haben will, spielt der brav über Monate WoW, bis er die Goldmenge zusammen-gekillt und gequestet hat ?
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich habe mir das Mammut gekauft. 20000 Gold. Und JA ich HABE dafür lange gefarmt und gequestet. Mit 3 70ern bis zu 73 (mein Rekord) daylis gemacht. Und als Juwe gut verdient. Ja, ich war so verrückt stellenweise 18 Std am Tag zu farmen und zu questen (hatte keine Arbeit zu der Zeit). 
Also: Nicht jeder, der was Teures hat hat Gold gekauft. Obwohl es eine Zeit gab in der ich darüber nachdachte. Aber (Recht hin oder her): Ich mag meine Chars einfach zu sehr als mir eine Accountsperrung angedeihen zu lassen.


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens stehen die AGB durchaus in der Kaufversion von WoW und zwar im Handbuch, das in der Schachtel mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ernst nehmen kann man das durchaus, da bereits Spieler gebannt worden sind, die wiederholt (nach Warnung durch einen GM) Bugs missbraucht haben, um mit der Gegenfraktion zu kommunizieren.



oke. anders: spätestens an dem punkt hör ich auf die EULA ernst zu nehmen. wann ich wo mit wem kommuniziere hat mir blizzard nicht vorzuschreiben.


und das handbuch siehst du erst nach dem kauf. und damit zu spät.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Übrigens stehen die AGB durchaus in der Kaufversion von WoW und zwar im Handbuch, das in der Schachtel mitgeliefert wird.


Das man dann liest _nachdem_ man das Spiel gekauft und die Packung geöffnet hat... *pfeif*


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> zum thema "legal".
> 
> legal ist alles was nicht per gesetz verboten ist. der handel von virtuellen gegenständen hat der gesetzgeber nicht verboten. also ist er legal. zeigt mir ein gesetz in dem das verbot steht und ich behaupte das gegenteil.
> 
> ...



das ist alles Rechtens und es ist eigentum von BLizzard du hast lediglich die lizenz das nutzen zu dürfen gehören tut dir nicht ein Prozent von dem Spiel und die agbs sind auch rechtens.


----------



## Malakas (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall für den Beklagten. Blizzards AGB sind so lange gültig, bis Du bei vor Gericht das Gegenteil beweisen kannst und ein entscheidender Rechtsspruch fällt.




Das kann man natürlich wenn´s hart auf hart kommt versuchen. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das du dann auch eine zivilklage am Hals hast. Die lautet dann ungefähr so. 

Verstoss gegen unser AGB, Gruss Blizzard  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich kann bei ebay lediglich sehen wieviele Anbieter dort sind die täglich ihr Gold an den Mann bringen wollen. Mehr nicht !



mann sieht bei den anbietern auch einen verlauf, schau dir halt die bisher abgeschlossenen an.



Malakas schrieb:


> Bei farmbots denk ich mal eher dass es Spieler sind die auf einem 2ten account ein bot laufen lassen. Was ich persönlich wesentlich besser finde als Gold zu kaufen.



Wirklich? Für das  Geld um das Gold zu kaufen haben sie Wenigstens was für getan wärend der Farmbot einfach weiterläuft wärend man schläft oO



Malakas schrieb:


> Chinafarmer seh ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so viele. Mag sein das es Server gibt die stärker betroffen sind ...



Ich weiß nicht woran man sie Erkennt? Mitlerweile sind viele in Restegilden und haben Ordentliche namen und farmen nicht mehr stur an einem fleck ^^ Wenn man massenweise bei denen einkauft gibts gute Rabatte und mann erziehlt mal locker 30% Gewinn wenn man es im AH vertickt.


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> oke. anders: spätestens an dem punkt hör ich auf die EULA ernst zu nehmen. wann ich wo mit wem kommuniziere hat mir blizzard nicht vorzuschreiben.


Du sollst als Ally aber nicht mit der Horde sprechen können. Wenn du es trotzdem schaffst, dann durch Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik/-fehler, und das ist wiederum untersagt. Wenns dich stört: /quit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> das ist alles Rechtens und es ist eigentum von BLizzard du hast lediglich die lizenz das nutzen zu dürfen gehören tut dir nicht ein Prozent von dem Spiel und die agbs sind auch rechtens.



wir diskutieren seit n paar seiten. aber weil du es sagst, werd ich es jetzt akzeptieren und nur noch tun was blizzard nicht verbietet. darf ich eigentlich mir dir kommunzieren oder spielst du nen hordenchar?



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Du sollst als Ally aber nicht mit der Horde sprechen können. Wenn du es trotzdem schaffst, dann durch Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik/-fehler, und das ist wiederum untersagt. Wenns dich stört: /quit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein. ich nutz dazu TS. nix ausnutzen.


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2008)

Das ist nicht untersagt. inGame, per Textchat ist das kommunizieren mit Hilfe von Bugs/Exploits untersagt.
Hast wohl falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerandos (18. Dezember 2008)

Eine Frage, die man vielleicht auch noch erörtern kann ist:

_Wie beeinflußt Goldan- und verkauf das Spielerlebnis von unbeteiligten dritten Personen?_

Denn wie schon öfter angesprochen, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, jeder hat andere Prioritäten im Leben wie in WoW und wenn jemand meint, er müsse Gold kaufen, wer bin ich dass ich mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger kommen kann und sagen: "Es ist zwar nicht illegal aber zumindest unmoralisch und doof und... Du bist ein schlechter Mensch wenn du es tust."

Wenn aber die Existenz von Goldfarmern (ob Personen oder Bots sei dahingestellt, auch die Nationalität der Personen sei egal) und Sellern einen Einfluss auf den Rest der Spieler hat, wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob es ein positiver oder ein negativer ist.

Positive Aspekte finden sich ein paar: Die Preise im AH für bestimmte Gegenstände (vor allem Materialien würde ich mal schätzen) sind angenehm niedrig, da dies als Einnahmequelle genutzt wird. Es gibt die Möglichkeit sich für ein paar Euro eine stattliche Summe Gold zu kaufen (ich hab jetzt keine genauen Kurse im Kopf, aber es sollte hinkommen)

Negative Aspekte gibt auch: Ein Ungleichgewicht zwischen wohlhabenden Spielern und finanziell weniger betuchten Spielern, das nichts mit dem Spiel an sich hat (Also ein Vorteil durch weltliche Situierung) Eine Preisverfälschung bei Materialien, mehr Konkurrenz beim Sammeln von Rohstoffen und damit eine Beeinflussung der Ingame Wirtschaft die nicht durch Ingame Ereignisse hervorgerufen wird, eine Inflation, Belästigung im /2, durch Whispers und Ingame Post.

Die sozialen Aspekte lass ich hier einmal komplett außen vor.

Nun zu meiner Meinung: Ja, es gibt meiner Meinung nach Einflüsse von Goldselling auf den unbeteiligten Spieler und sie sind für den Unbeteiligten zum Großteil negativ.

LG Kerandos


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das ist nicht untersagt. inGame, per Textchat ist das kommunizieren mit Hilfe von Bugs/Exploits untersagt.
> Hast wohl falsch verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendjemand hatte das hier gepostet: "(4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt;"

da steht nix von ingame, textchat, bugs oder so ... 


mir ging es nur darum zu zeigen, dass die EULA nicht in stein gemeisseltes gesetz sind, sondern blizz da reinschreiben kann, was sie wollen. ob es rechtens ist muss ein gericht klären, sobald jemand klagt.

*und um klarzustellen. ich bin gegen goldverkäufer und somit auch gegen die -käufer. nur nützt das nicht viel. ich bin gegen vieles. auch gegen das verbreiten von gefährlichem halbwissen in foren. aber dagegen kann ich leider auch nicht viel tun.*


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das ist nicht untersagt. inGame, per Textchat ist das kommunizieren mit Hilfe von Bugs/Exploits untersagt.
> Hast wohl falsch verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da steht aber eindeutig:

(4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt;

und nicht

(4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören,  inGame zu chatten oder  inGame anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt   mit Hilfe von Bugs/Exploits.;


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> und das handbuch siehst du erst nach dem kauf. und damit zu spät.


Hmm tatsächlich, ich konnte es kaum glauben, so dass ich die Gesetzestexte mehrmals durchgelesen habe. Unglaublich wie leichtsinnig das Deutsche Rechtssystem zT aufgebaut ist...


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> oke. anders: spätestens an dem punkt hör ich auf die EULA ernst zu nehmen. wann ich wo mit wem kommuniziere hat mir blizzard nicht vorzuschreiben.
> 
> 
> und das handbuch siehst du erst nach dem kauf. und damit zu spät.




Nö, du brauchst das Programm ja nicht zu nutzen.
Und Blizzard kann dir vorschreiben was sie wollen.
Wenn du dich nicht daran hältst, mußt du eben mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Malakas (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> mann sieht bei den anbietern auch einen verlauf, schau dir halt die bisher abgeschlossenen an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie gesagt, ich kenn ebay nicht wirklich, hab da noch nie was gekauft. Ich glaub dir das einfachmal ... 

ein guter Farmbot kostet auch geld ... ich find einfach nur das ein Bot anderen Spieler nicht so sehr schadet.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm tatsächlich, ich konnte es kaum glauben, so dass ich die Gesetzestexte mehrmals durchgelesen habe. Unglaublich wie leichtsinnig das Deutsche Rechtssystem zT aufgebaut ist...



oO Wieso leichtsinnig? Was ist so schwer daran die AGB's oder die EULA mit in den Kaufvertrag aufzunehmen, muss doch nur vorher bekannt gemacht werden und einsehbar sein?


----------



## Ellrock (18. Dezember 2008)

Kaman schrieb:


> Hm, was mich interessieren würde: Wie kann Goldverkauf legal sein, wenn doch das bedeutet das ich Programmteile von Blizzard, und das ist das ingame Gold letztendlich, Verkaufe als wäre es mein Eigentum. Immerhin erwirbt man stets nur das Nutzungsrecht für die Software, darf diese aber nicht gewerblich nutzen oder weiterverkaufen. Ist das nicht eher ein Fall von Urheberrechtsverletzung? Und somit eigentlich illegal?
> Hm, ok, inwieweit macht sich in so einem Fall der Käufer mitschuldig? Hehlerei?




Also Eigentum setzt eine " Sache " voraus. Sache ist ein körperlicher Gegenstand. Alles was daher keine Sache ist muß gesondert geschützt werden. 

Ist das Gold oder der Content eine Sache also körperliche Gegenstand. Wohl nicht. Blizzard spricht sselber von Content und *virtual goods*. Damit verletzt Goldkauf wohl nicht das Eigentum von Blizzard.

Urheberrecht ? gute Frage - aber damit ist wohl eher das Werk oder die geistige Schöpfung und nciht virtuelles Gold von Farmern geschützt . Also Wow als Name und Schöpfung ist sicher geschützt .  Für  Verkäufer kann es dagegen teuer werden - da könnte eher das Urheberrecht Blizzard schützen, da jemand Geld mit Wow verdient will. Hat Blizzard nicht einen Bot-Entwickler verklagt ober hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung ? 

Blizzard hat erstmal nur seinen Vertrag und seine Eula um gegen Goldkäufer  vorzugehen. Ob die Eula ok ist hat wohl noch keiner richtig überprüft.

Als Käufer ist das schlimmst was passieren kann die Accountsperrung.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm tatsächlich, ich konnte es kaum glauben, so dass ich die Gesetzestexte mehrmals durchgelesen habe. Unglaublich wie leichtsinnig das Deutsche Rechtssystem zT aufgebaut ist...



ich find es gut. es schützt den verbraucher.

stell dir vor du kaufst ein programm und in den EULA steht drin, dass die firma deine emails scannen darf um ggf. goldverkäufe zu verfolgen ... und sie darf sie nicht nur scannen sondern auch auf ihrer HP veröffentlichen: user xxx ist wieder zu haben, seine freundin hat mit ihm schluss gemacht, weil er ne andere angesehen hat (besseres beispiel)

damit du geschützt wirst existieren diese gesetze.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Nö, du brauchst das Programm ja nicht zu nutzen.
> Und Blizzard kann dir vorschreiben was sie wollen.
> Wenn du dich nicht daran hältst, mußt du eben mit den Konsequenzen leben.



Quark, die Nutzungserlaubniss hab ich ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich das Spiel im Laden erstanden habe und wenn irgendwer meint mir nachträglich noch regeln unterzuschieben hatt halt pech gehabt, da ich diese nicht beachten muss.


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2008)

Ah, nun die Haarspalterei auspacken ^^
Es kann da stehen was will, es sollte jedem klar sein: Schreiben ingame mit der Gegenseite ist untersagt. Was man außerhalb des Spiels macht (z.B. TS) ist davon nicht betroffen. Die EULA zählt ja auch nunmal ausschließlich für das Spiel. Wer so dumm ist, und es ingame per Bugs macht ist es selber schuld. Den Fall, dass jemand wegen Chat außerhalb des Spieles mit der Gegenseite eine Strafe bekommen hat, müsst ihr mir dann zeigen. Der Punkt ist einfach so eindeutig und belanglos, dass ich deswegen nicht die komplette EULA ignorieren würde.


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> wir diskutieren seit n paar seiten. aber weil du es sagst, werd ich es jetzt akzeptieren und nur noch tun was blizzard nicht verbietet. darf ich eigentlich mir dir kommunzieren oder spielst du nen hordenchar?
> 
> 
> 
> nein. ich nutz dazu TS. nix ausnutzen.




oh man es geht um das ausnutzen von bugs daurauf bezieht sich das-.-. Ausserdem ist der gesamte inhalt auch das wow gold gedankliches eigentum von Blizzard und dadurch patentrechtlich geschützt, sprich Blizzard und nur sie haben das recht aus diesem Spiel Profit zu schlagen und keine dummen chinafarmer powerlvler oder sonst was anderes.

Die agbs beziehen sich alle auf das ingame verhalten oder alles was mit der Spielmechanik zu tun hat. Und von der story her ist es nicht möglich mit hordlern zu reden und das soll ja auch. Ob du im ts oder sonst wo mit denen schreibst is doch dein ding. Es geht lediglich ums ingame und dessen mechanik also denk ma drüber nach

bevor ihr flamed behaltet fehler aus diesem post^^


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> wow gold gedankliches eigentum von Blizzard und dadurch patentrechtlich geschützt



oO ich hab ja schon von Trivial Patenten gehört aber das wäre Phänomenal!!


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> oO ich hab ja schon von Trivial Patenten gehört aber das wäre Phänomenal!!




dann les dir ma die komplette kagge durch die wir alle so schön runterscrollen nach jedem addon oder content patch^^


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Aus irgend nem Grund kann ich grad nicht mehr zitieren, aber Psycho wird schon wissen dass es an ihn geht ^^

Beispiel:
Ich kaufe das Spiel im Laden und schliesse somit mit dem Verkäufer einen Vertrag ab.
Nun muss ich, um mir einen Account erstellen zu können, die EULA/AGB (je nach Land wo man ist) von Blizzard unterschreiben, bzw bestätigen. In dem Moment schliesse ich den Vertrag mit Blizzard ab. Ich habe also zwei Verträge für ein Spiel abgeschlossen.
Nun gefallen mir aber die AGB nicht und ich entschliesse mich dazu, das Spiel doch nicht zu spielen. Klar kann nun der Verkäufer das Spiel zurücknehmen oder nicht, das steht hier auch nicht zur Debatte. Die Sache ist: ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, mit Blizzard keinen Vertrag einzugehen, also entsteht auch kein Problem.
Akzeptiere ich hingegen die AGB, so gebe ich mich damit einverstanden alle rechtlichen Konsequenzen, die daraus entstehen zu tragen. Bei einem Vertrag haften immer beide Vertragspartner. Deshalb ist es (sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss) absoluter Schwachsinn, dass laut Deutscher Gesetzsprechung meine Zustimmung zu den AGB nicht als Vertragsabschluss gilt. Verbraucherschutz existiert durchaus. Wenn Du nachweisen kannst, dass Blizzard irgendwelche Zusatzprodukte mitinstalliert, denen Du in den AGB nicht zugestimmt hast, ist die Klage recht einfach. Ich sehe hier also kein Argument.
Aber ja, in jedem Land gibts vernünftigere und unvernünftigere Gesetze...

Edit: Deinen Computer nach bestimmten Daten zu durchsuchen ist genau so eine Grauzone. Da gabs auch schon diverse Klagen in vielen Ländern und mal bekommt der Kläger recht, mal der Angeklagte. Darauf würd ich mich nicht allzu sehr stützen. Wobei E-Mails als eine andere Form von Post betrachtet werden, insofern würde da vermutlich das Postgesetz gelten, wogegen man nicht wirklich angehn kann.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> dann les dir ma die komplette kagge durch die wir alle so schön runterscrollen nach jedem addon oder content patch^^



jetzt weiter mit urheberrecht?

urheberrechtlich schützbar ist nur was eine gewisse schöpfungshöhe erreicht.

das sind aufwendige programme, kunstwerke, technische erfindungen usw. 

die zahl 100 und die einheit gold ist sicher nicht urheberrechtlich schützbar. aber auch das muss im zeifelsfall ein gericht entscheiden und kann blizzard nicht in der EULA einfach festlegen.


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Quark, die Nutzungserlaubniss hab ich ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich das Spiel im Laden erstanden habe und wenn irgendwer meint mir nachträglich noch regeln unterzuschieben hatt halt pech gehabt, da ich diese nicht beachten muss.



Es zwingt dich keiner, die Bedingungen zu akzeptiern.
Wenn du es dennoch tust, mußt du halt mit Konsquenzen rechnen.
Bishin zum Schadensersatz.


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> jetzt weiter mit urheberrecht?
> 
> urheberrechtlich schützbar ist nur was eine gewisse schöpfungshöhe erreicht.
> 
> ...




du solltest dir mal alles genau durchlesen was blizz da veranschlagt ausserdem ist deine aussage das die agb nicht einsichtig ist auch nicht richtig der hersteller hat nur die pflicht diese einsehbar zu machen sprich blizz wird dich auf die inetseite verweisen und damit sind deine aussagen in dieser hinsicht alle nciht relevant


edit: desweiteren ist es dem Unternehmen selbst überlassen was sie in ihren agbs regeln du musst sie ja nicht eingehen dafür sind sie da um gelesen zu werden und dann frag ich mich noch wenn du ja so dagegen bist wieso spielst du wow?


----------



## neo1986 (18. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Legal ja.
> Dein Account könnte aber gesperrt werden.


Ja aber nachweisen kann es dir Blizz eigentlich nicht das du es gekauft hast könnte ja von nem Freund sein.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

es ist mir egal, dass die einsehbar ist. darf ich froh sein, dass es auf der internetseite ist. zum glück darf ich nicht nach paris fahren und sie mir da durchlesen, weil blizzard sie da einsehbar macht.

also kurz: der vertragspartner muss dir alle regelungen die den vertrag betreffen vor vertragsabschluss präsentieren .. also vor dem kauf des spiels und darf sie nicht hinterher präsentieren. das ist nun mal deutsches recht.


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> es ist mir egal, dass die einsehbar ist. darf ich froh sein, dass es auf der internetseite ist. zum glück darf ich nicht nach paris fahren und sie mir da durchlesen, weil blizzard sie da einsehbar macht.
> 
> also kurz: der vertragspartner muss dir alle regelungen die den vertrag betreffen vor vertragsabschluss präsentieren .. also vor dem kauf des spiels und darf sie nicht hinterher präsentieren. das ist nun mal deutsches recht.



das tut er auch und zwar auf seiner internetseite.Es geht sogar soweit das sie die irgendwo aushängen können egal wo und es ist rechtens!


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> also kurz: der vertragspartner muss dir alle regelungen die den vertrag betreffen vor vertragsabschluss präsentieren .. also vor dem kauf des spiels und darf sie nicht hinterher präsentieren. das ist nun mal deutsches recht.


Der endgültig Vertrag kommt ja erst zustande, wenn du das Spiel startest. Hier kannst du 
immernoch ablehnen und das spiel zurückgeben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> das tut er auch und zwar auf seiner internetseite.Es geht sogar soweit das sie die irgendwo aushängen können egal wo und es ist rechtens!



Nein.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> das tut er auch und zwar auf seiner internetseite.Es geht sogar soweit das sie die irgendwo aushängen können egal wo und es ist rechtens!



oke. ich klink mich aus ... 

woher hast du den schwachsinn? 

lies dir bitte auch den eintrag bei wikipedia durch oder das gesetz oder frag nen anwalt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag


----------



## Technocrat (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig lese steht da nur wasvon verkaufen.



Da steht "or the purported sale, gift or trade in the "real world" of anything that appears or originates in the Game" und das heißt "verkaufen, schenken oder tauschen" von allen Dingen, die dem Spiel entspringen gegen irgendetwas, das der Realen Welt entspringt.

Das ist so wasserdicht formuliert, wie man es nur machen kann - die haben garantiert Spitzenleute mit der Formulierung beauftragt. Wenn Du nämlich Gold kaufst tauscht Du es ja auch - gegen Geld der Realen Welt.


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Ok, zusammengefasst hier nochmals die korrekte Antwort auf die Frage:
Unterstehst Du Deutschem Recht, dann ist es Dir durchaus erlaubt, Gold zu kaufen. Du musst dabei einfach berücksichtigen, dass Blizzard vermutlich Deinen Account sperren wird, wenn sie es herausfinden. Allerdings sind Dir rechtlich die Mittel gegeben, erfolgreich dagegen zu klagen.

Unterstehst Du nicht Deutschem Recht sieht das anders aus.
Nach Schweizerischem Recht zB, ist zwar ein Goldkauf legal, jedoch verursachst Du dadurch einen Vertragsbruch. Somit ist es Blizzard frei gestellt, Deinen Account zu sperren, wogegen eine Klage auch recht aussichtslos sein wird. Blizzard könnte im Gegenzug sogar u.U. sogar gegen Dich klagen, was sie ziemlich sicher nicht machen würden. Rechtlich gesehen ständen ihre Chancen aber gut, zu gewinnen.

Bist Du Österreicher (oder Lichtensteiner), kann ich gerne auch noch das österreichische Recht durchlesen gehen. Für alle anderen Länder musst Du Dich wohl selbst informieren.


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> oke. ich klink mich aus ...
> 
> woher hast du den schwachsinn?
> 
> ...



Gilt aber nur in D.


----------



## German Psycho (18. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Gilt aber nur in D.



dann doch noch was von mir: ja. das gilt in deutschland. ich bin (evtl. unberechtigterweise) davon ausgegangen dass wir von deutschland reden. falls es irgendwo anders sein sollte kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Gilt aber nur in D.


Ist hier ja auch buffed.DE und nicht buffed.AT oder buffed.pl ^^


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Ist hier ja auch buffed.DE und nicht buffed.AT oder buffed.pl ^^


Dennoch hats hier mit Sicherheit nen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an Leuten, die deutschsprachig sind, aber nicht Deutschem Recht unterstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. Dezember 2008)

Kauf des Spiels <> Vertragsabschluss mit Blizzard
Kauf des Spiels = Vertragsabschluss mit Verkäufer
Rückgaberecht

Erstellung eines Account mithilfe des Key's (Produkt) = Vertragsabschluss mit Blizzard.
Ob jetzt da die EULA's, AGB's, etc.. stehen oder nicht.
'Okay' beim erstmaligen Einloggen = Einverständnis bezüglich EULA's, AGB's gelesen UND akzeptiert.

Wenn ihr also Gold danach kauft, dürfen sie im schlimsmten Fall euer Konto sperren. Einklagen würd ichs übrigens nicht (vor Gericht), denn wenn ein Gericht empfindet, dass die Bedinungen nicht stimmen und zu euren Gunsten entscheidet, wird der Vertrag als ungültig erklärt.
Tja, ungültiger Vertrag = keine Nutzungserlaubnis (Accountsperre)

So oder so, deinen Account biste los ^^


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> oke. ich klink mich aus ...
> 
> woher hast du den schwachsinn?
> 
> ...




es geht um agbs und ncih um die endbenutzer lizenzvertrag -.-


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> es geht um agbs und ncih um die endbenutzer lizenzvertrag -.-


Nur dass es nach Deutschem Recht keine AGB in genannter Form gibt, sondern die AGB, die Du bestätigst der Endbenutzer Lizenzvertrag ist, was bei genanntem Link, den Du ja bestimmt auch gelesen hast, ebenfalls erwähnt wird. Fährst Du hingegen nicht nach Deutschem Recht, kann es sich bei den AGB durchaus um AGB handeln.


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da steht "or the purported sale, gift or trade in the "real world" of anything that appears or originates in the Game" und das heißt "verkaufen, schenken oder tauschen" von allen Dingen, die dem Spiel entspringen gegen irgendetwas, das der Realen Welt entspringt.
> 
> Das ist so wasserdicht formuliert, wie man es nur machen kann - die haben garantiert Spitzenleute mit der Formulierung beauftragt. Wenn Du nämlich Gold kaufst tauscht Du es ja auch - gegen Geld der Realen Welt.




ganz genau das ist es und as wollen hier einige nciht wahrhaben naja ich frag mich dann sowieso wieso diese die über die agbs jammern noch wow spielen oder sie sind selber chinafarmer....


----------



## Sinixus (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz einfach.

Wenn du als Alli unterwegs bist, dann verstehst du einen Hordler nicht (ausgenommen er sitzt grad neben dir oder per TS). 
Innerhalb des Spiels ist es "normal" nicht möglich das sich beide Fraktionen unterhalten. Wenn es möglich ist, wurde irgendwas an der Software verändert was ebenfalls gegen die Nutzungsregeln verstößt.

Keiner schreibt dir vor das du mit deinem Freund nicht mehr reden darfst nur weil er Alli ist und du ein Hordler (oder umgekehrt).



> 3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen
> (4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt;



Das dürfte wohl heissen, wenn du einen TS Server hast auf welchen Allis und Hordler sind, das diese sich nicht unterhalten können dürfen. Sprich der jeweilige Bereich müsste Passwort geschützt sein.
ich denke das dient dazu, das man damit "Spione" verhindern möchte bzw. Beleidigungen. Obwohl ersteres wird sowieso gemacht.


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dennoch hats hier mit Sicherheit nen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an Leuten, die deutschsprachig sind, aber nicht Deutschem Recht unterstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trotzdem ist buffed ein deutsches Forum. Wenn ich in im Internet auf .AT-Seiten unterwegs bin bin ich darüber im klaren das rechtliche Diskussionen sich auf das östereichische Recht beziehen.


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> 
> Wenn du als Alli unterwegs bist, dann verstehst du einen Hordler nicht (ausgenommen er sitzt grad neben dir oder per TS).
> Innerhalb des Spiels ist es "normal" nicht möglich das sich beide Fraktionen unterhalten. Wenn es möglich ist, wurde irgendwas an der Software verändert was ebenfalls gegen die Nutzungsregeln verstößt.
> ...


Wäre ja schlimm, dann dürft ich mit meinem RL-Orkfreund, den ich aus nem Menschen, ner Bulldogge und ner Wasabi-Pflanze gezüchtet habe nicht mehr unterhalten :O


----------



## Maine- (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zuerst denk mal darüber nach WOHER kommt das Gold ?
> 
> Natürlich es gibt Chinafarmer die machen den ganz Tag nichts anders,
> *dann gibt es aber auch das Gold, das von gehacket Gildenbanken usw kommt.*
> ...




genau der meinung bin ich auch ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch schon dran gedacht gold zu kaufen wer tut das nicht? aber als dann wotlk raus kam hab ich dne beruf von mein bruder hochgezockt und wie bekloppt erze gefarmt und man siehe da nach einer woche farmen sitze ich auf meinem epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer ist da nicht stolz alles selber erfarmt zu haben?


----------



## Trendsetter007 (18. Dezember 2008)

a


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist buffed ein deutsches Forum. Wenn ich in im Internet auf .AT-Seiten unterwegs bin bin ich darüber im klaren das rechtliche Diskussionen sich auf das östereichische Recht beziehen.


Öhm...nein?
Gab diverse Threads hier, die von Leuten eröffnet wurde, die nicht Deutschem Recht unterstehen. Woher willst Du also wissen, dass der Threadersteller Deutschem Recht untersteht, wenn ers nicht dazu schreibt?

Nebenbei hat mal ein Bisschen über den Tellerrand und die Landesgrenze schauen hat noch keinem geschadet. In der Welt gibts viiiiiel zu sehn. Gibt sogar andere Länder und Kontinente, wo man nicht Deutsch spricht :O Man glaubt es kaum...

Edit: Oder pachtet man sich neuerdings alle Rechte auf die Deutsche Sprache, weil sie von Deutschland stammt? oder weil da oben .de steht? würdest Du das Buffed-Forum nicht besuchen, wenn da nicht .de stehen würde? Ich würds sogar besuchen, wenn da .com, .ru, .xyzmeinebeliebigeEndung stehen würde, sofern sich am Inhalt nichts ändern würde und ich die Leute verstehen würde, mit denen ich kommuniziere...


----------



## Woodspirit (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja, so leicht wird man nicht gebannt. Und ich kann es voll verstehen ,wenn man sich Gold kauft. 

Alle "wichtigen" Dinge im Spiel, kannst Du Dir eh nicht kaufen. Du kannst Dir Gold kaufen, um Deinen Beruf zu pushen, um Dir ein paar Mounts zu kaufen, vll noch ein paar Steine für die Rüstung, aber mehr nicht. (Mein Stand bezieht sich auf Classic und BC).


----------



## Trendsetter007 (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zuerst denk mal darüber nach WOHER kommt das Gold ?
> 
> Natürlich es gibt Chinafarmer die machen den ganz Tag nichts anders,
> dann gibt es aber auch das Gold, das von gehacket Gildenbanken usw kommt.
> ...





haltn mund dummes geschwätz ganz kla 
btt finger davon lassen auch wenn es dir kein spass macht zu farmen mach daylies und des gleichen vllt findest du noch was anderes interessantes außer gold


----------



## lilithb (18. Dezember 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> -> Du unterstützt damit nur die ganze Farmerei (schonma die Goldfarmer als Mensch gesehn, die das machen) ? Das wär, als wenn du Pelze von brutal abgeschlachteten Tieren BEWUSST kaufen würdest.



naja, abgeschlachtet werden die leute, die gegen bezahlung wow-gold farmen dann wohl doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich bin auch gegen denn goldkauf, da dadurch natürlich der spam zunimmt und das nervt einfach nur.
hat auch die letzten tage/wochen wieder massiv zugenommen.

prinzipiell find ichs etwas zweischneidig, denn ich find's immer noch besser wenn menschen irgendwo auf der welt bezhalt virtuelles gold farmen um sich ihr reales überleben zu sichern, als das sie entweder hungern oder zb im uranbergbau arbeiten oder sonst wo, wo sie sich kaputt machen. und wenns hier in den 'industriestaaten' leute gibt, die so viel geld haben, dass sie nicht wissen wohin damit und dann unsummen für ein computerspiel ausgeben, drückt das zwar etwas über diese welt/dieses system aus (was natürlich nicht unr hier zu tage tritt) das ich untragbar finde, aber das ist dann eine andere diskussion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie gesagt, finds (ohne jetzt die konkreten arbeitsbedingungen zu kennen) besser die leute sitzen vor nem bildschirm um zu überleben, als sie arbeiten im bergbau, der chemischen oder der textilindustrie unter schwerst gesundheitsschädlichen bedingungen.

aber aus persönlichem/egoistischem interesse bin ich eben dagegen, weil mich der spam in den 1er 2er und 4er chats unglaublich nervt


----------



## mumba (18. Dezember 2008)

> Zuerst denk mal darüber nach WOHER kommt das Gold ?
> 
> Natürlich es gibt Chinafarmer die machen den ganz Tag nichts anders,
> dann gibt es aber auch das Gold, das von gehacket Gildenbanken usw kommt.
> ...





> Warum auch ?`Wenn du etwas haben möchtest, ist es doch viel schöner wenn du weißt, du hast dafür etwas gemacht
> und nicht, ich habe es mir nachtragen lassen.



Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, für das geld ham die leute ja nix gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Trendsetter007 schrieb:


> haltn mund dummes geschwätz ganz kla


Wer seinen Post so einleitet, wird selten ernst genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (18. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Stimmt, für das geld ham die leute ja nix gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dat isses nämlich. Wenn sich doch jemand das Gold leisten kann...dann lasst ihn doch. Ende aus. Wenn er dadurch mit Blizz Probleme bekommt, dann isses sein Bier. Ende aus!


----------



## bubim (18. Dezember 2008)

Die einfachtse Methode das spammen und goldverkauf zu beenden wäre
wen Blizzard selbst Gold verkauft.


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

hier klicken

Da steht alles und das ist auch hier in de rechtens und damit wäre das geklärt.


----------



## war_locker (18. Dezember 2008)

> (2) Cheats, "Mods" und/oder Hacks erstellen oder verwenden, sowie jegliche andere von Dritten hergestellte Software verwenden, die das Spielerlebnis von World of Warcraft verändert.


Add-ons verändern eig. auch das Spielerlebnis


----------



## schmiedemeister (18. Dezember 2008)

SuFu FTW!!
es gibt mindestens 3 threads über dieses thema, und das sagt aus das du sehr faul bist und nicht einmal die SuFu versuchst zu benützen....


----------



## Sinixus (18. Dezember 2008)

war_locker schrieb:


> Add-ons verändern eig. auch das Spielerlebnis



Jein.

Solange sie nicht direkt ins Spiel eingreifen (Boss für dich kloppen oder eben Bots die für dich farmen) sind sie geduldet.
Wenn du deinen Char aber auf farmreise schickst, während du aber arbeiten bist, dann wird Blizz das nicht dulden. 
Obwohl heute noch immer ein Bot rumhopst den ich bereits vor Monaten gemeldet hab auf Alex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Nebenbei denke ich, das Blizz den Kampf gegen Goldverkäufer bei Weitem nicht so führt wie man in den Nutzungsregeln vorgibt. Ansonsten hätte man doch längst nen Deal mit ebay das dort solche Angebote nicht eingestellt werden dürfen.
Hat ja schon mal ein Unternehmen durchgebracht das ihre Sachen auf ebay nicht verhöckert werden dürfen.


----------



## Aproc (18. Dezember 2008)

war_locker schrieb:


> Add-ons verändern eig. auch das Spielerlebnis



ausserdem veränderst du durch addons nur dein interface du gestaltest es anders und sie geben dir hilfestellungen aber du farmst in keinster weise mobs oder bosse damit ab. zwischen add onsund cheats isn himmelweiter unterschied


----------



## Norok (18. Dezember 2008)

ich kaufe seit ca. Mitte 2005 Gold damals gabs 1000 g noch für 10 €^^

Meinem Account ist nie etwas passiert und ich wurde noch nie übern Tisch gezogen. Du kannst also bedenkenlos Gold kaufen. Im mom sind die Preise so bei 60-90€ für 5000 Gold. Am besten ebay durchforsten. Da gibts meistens gute Tagespreise.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Dezember 2008)

Das Spamen nimmt auf den servern deswegen so zu weil wieder viele Spieler Gold kaufen 

Gründe hierfür 

1. Sie wollen schnell ein prestige Mount und Epicringe haben ohne was dafür zu tun 

2. Sie können bzw wollen nicht sinnlos farmen gehen um ihre Berufe hoch zuskillen ergo gehen sie ins Ah dafür brauchen sie gold weil

3. viele Leute keine Relation zu den Preisen haben wenn sie sachen ins ah stellen bsp Äonenfeuer für 100g das stück bzw Titanerz das stack für 500g 

da die leute dann das gold kaufen wird wieder ein account erstellt dort spammt einer fröhlich u verschickt sein gold 


und es bedeutet accountsperre eine EX-Gildenmeisterin von mir hat das 3 mal gemacht beim 3ten mal kamms raus 6mon sperre aller accounts von ihr


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Dezember 2008)

Norok schrieb:


> ich kaufe seit ca. Mitte 2005 Gold damals gabs 1000 g noch für 10 €^^
> 
> Meinem Account ist nie etwas passiert und ich wurde noch nie übern Tisch gezogen. Du kannst also bedenkenlos Gold kaufen. Im mom sind die Preise so bei 60-90€ für 5000 Gold. Am besten ebay durchforsten. Da gibts meistens gute Tagespreise.




sei froh das du keine charnamen in deinem Profil hast sonst wäre ich mal ziemlich böse gewesen


----------



## rckstR (18. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Alles klar ... dann werd ich dass wohl lassen  ;D Ich will bestimmt nicht, dass mein Account gesperrt wird ;D



omg ! es macht das spiel kaputt wenn du dir gold erkaufst. das kann man sich ja wohl alleine irgendwie zusammendenken!!!

wird doch wohl net zu viel verlangt sein.


----------



## Xairon (18. Dezember 2008)

Alle Superhirnis in dem Thread die hier was von selbererarbeitet usw. quatschen, wenn ihr eure Freizet mit Arbeit füllt, dann macht ihr meiner Meinung was falsch.

So long...


----------



## Neonlicht (18. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *b1ubbrechtgeb*
> 
> Goldkauf, Levelservice all das macht ja das "Leben" in Wow angenehmer...
> 
> ...



Seh ich fast genauso^^
Abgesehn davon das man es jetzt locker schaft mit 30 die paar goldis selber aufzutreiben als früher mit lvl 40
Und Goldkauf zeugt eigentlich nur von dem Nichtkönnen des Käufers.
Auch wenn man nur wenig Zeit zum zocken hat und sein epicflugmount haben will aber die 5000 Gold net hat,
kann man sich das Gold selber erfarmen da es kein Problem mehr ist.
( omg was hab ich nur wieder gepostet? xD )


----------



## Andicool (18. Dezember 2008)

Hmm also ich hab mir mal zu dem Thema Goldkauf überlegt, wenn man jetzt sagen wir mal 10€(ca. 1000G?) die Stunde verdient...
Soviel Gold farmt man nie in einer Stunde zusammen. 
Und in der Zeit, die man aufbringen musste um dass Gold zu verdienen(Quest,AH,Farmen etc.), kann man dann für was spaßigeres verwenden wie z.B. Inis, PvP oder so.
Wers machen will, machts von mir aus. Besteht natürlich die Gefahr des Accountlöschens.^^


MfG


----------



## bullybaer (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann Blubb da nur zustimmen. Seht euch mal an, wie das Gold von den Goldfarmern erfarmt wird, bzw. bedenkt, dass es von gehackten Accounts stammen kann. Folglich ist es auch für die Sicherheit eures Accounts nicht unbedingt das förderlich.
Mehr verkauftes Gold -> mehr gehackte Accounts. 

Und es ist doch tatsächlich schöner sich die Gegenstände zu ERSPIELEN und sich zu freuen, wenn mans hat. 

Allerdings hasse ich Worte wie "leisten" oder "verdient" in Zusammenhang mit einem Computerspiel und einer Freizeitbeschäftigung lieber Blubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Also nennen wir es lieber "erspielen".


----------



## Ascanius (18. Dezember 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> SuFu FTW!!
> es gibt mindestens 3 threads über dieses thema, und das sagt aus das du sehr faul bist und nicht einmal die SuFu versuchst zu benützen....





Denke mal wenn ein thread innerhalb von wenigen Stunden 8 Seiten + füllt, so hat er durchaus seine Legitimation...

man muss doch echt nich immer alles wieder ausgraben.... ein solches MMO unterliegt doch nunmal auch ständigen Veränderungen.

Geht mir echt auf die Nerven ihr SuFu-Flamer...


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> sei froh das du keine charnamen in deinem Profil hast sonst wäre ich mal ziemlich böse gewesen



Hmm, du weisst aber das er jeden Charnamen in seinem Profil verlinken könnte. Blizz reagiert gar nicht auf Meldungen von Benutzern, weil die überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig sind. Wenn dem so wäre würde bald jeder jeden anschwärzen den er nicht leiden kann.


----------



## The Future (18. Dezember 2008)

So also ihr meint es wäre kein gesetz ok stimmt aber jammert nicht rum wenn euer acc weg ist und kein gericht der welt kann blizzard dazu verdonnern das sie einem den acc wieder geben das wäre so als wenn ich bei euch mich einhacke ( nen spiel von euren computer über meinen spiele ) ihr keine lust habt das ich das tuhe und ich nur sage ja ich habe euch aber 15 Euro per bank überwiesen es ist zwar euer computer aber ich darf darauf spielen weil ich ja bezahlt habe.

zudem goldkauf wer es einfach nicht kapier das es ein MASSEN spiel ist der sollte seinen kopf gegen die Tischkante schlagen und ernsthaft drüber nachdenken ob er das recht hätte goldzukaufen und die anderen 11 millionen spieler nicht wer meint ja der sollte ein Offline spiel , spielen oder nen free Online spiel wo man sich alles für geld kaufen kann.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2008)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Denke mal wenn ein thread innerhalb von wenigen Stunden 8 Seiten + füllt, so hat er durchaus seine Legitimation...


Ich hab hier schon eine Menge Threads mit 8+ Seiten gesehen, die man sich gänzlich hätte ersparen können.


Ascanius schrieb:


> man muss doch echt nich immer alles wieder ausgraben.... ein solches MMO unterliegt doch nunmal auch ständigen Veränderungen.


Die EULA unterliegen in dieser Hinsicht (dem Thema des Threads) aber nicht ständigen Veränderungen.
Heißt: Man kann die alten Threads durchaus als Referenz nehmen.


Ascanius schrieb:


> Geht mir echt auf die Nerven ihr SuFu-Flamer...


Hinweise auf die SuFu haben nichts mit Flame zu tun.
Information > Sprücheklopferei.

So, ich mach Feierabend und wünsche allen ein geruhsames Wochenende, schöne Feiertage und falls ich nicht noch reinschaue (Urlaub und so)... guten Rutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (18. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich persönlich finde es okay, wenn jemand sein gold kauft. im grunde ist es doch so, dass wenn man sich irgend welche sondereditionen kauf, besondere sachen dazu bekommt. da zahle ich doch auch im rl geld für. ich habe doch in diesem moment auch nichts im game geleistet. nur weil ich als china-gold käufer mal nicht blizz die kohle in den a... schiebe, sollte es verboten sein. ansich finde ich diese geschäftsidee recht gut. leider leiden 3. welt kinder darunter. das ist der bittere nachgeschmack. 

jedem das seine. mich schadet keiner, der sich gold kauft. gut die china farmer selber nerven mit der reklame. jedoch ignoriere ich soetwas schon lange. 

zu thema das blizz die accounts sperrt, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich viele kenne, die gold gekauft haben. aber es wurde noch nie einer von denen gesperrt. wenn man gm's tickets schreibt, dass ein farmbot unterwegs ist, machen die doch auch nichts. also akzeptieren die es doch stillschweigend. man muss auch dazu sagen, dass jeder account bezahlt wird. also auch die china-accounts. was soll denn blizz dagegen machen, wenn große goldmengen in den briefkästen unterwegs sind??? bei uns in der gilde schieben wir auch mal eben "10.000 gold" von a nach b. wo sollen die da anfangen zu prüfen??? glaubt mal, es wird eventuell vorkommen, dass die schon leute gesperrt haben. jedoch wenn sich leute nicht negativ aufführen, juckt es blizz überhaupt nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. das ist aber mein eindruck zu diesem thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

letzt endlich, ist es doch eh eine gewissensfrage von jedem einzelnen selber. wenn ich 5.000 gold gefarmt habe, bin ich stolz wie bolle, wenn ich mir das epic flugmount kaufen kann. das sind goldkäufer bestimmt nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (18. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab hier schon eine Menge Threads mit 8+ Seiten gesehen, die man sich gänzlich hätte ersparen können.
> 
> Die EULA unterliegen in dieser Hinsicht (dem Thema des Threads) aber nicht ständigen Veränderungen.
> Heißt: Man kann die alten Threads durchaus als Referenz nehmen.
> ...




1. Deine subjektive Meinung zu diesem Thread
2. Hab wohl übersehen das es sich hier um den EULA-Thread handelt...
3. Hat nichts mit Sprücheklopferei zu tun


----------



## Silberhuf (18. Dezember 2008)

Ein anderer Aspekt ist aber, dass Auswirkungen sehrwohl für "Nicht-Gold-Käufer" spürbar werden/sind.

Je höher die in Umlauf gebrachte Goldmenge, desto höher wandern auch die Preise im AH. Was wiederum für Nicht-Käufer heisst:

"So ein Stuhl, ist das teuer, ich kann es mir nicht leisten".


Der RL-Gold-Käufer schnippt mit dem Finger und hat das Gold um auch, ohne großartig nachdenken zu müssen, zu horrenden Preisen einkaufen zu können. 
Na gut, der Verkäufer profitiert auch wiederum und kann sich teureres Leisten, was wiederum die AH-Preise weiter nach oben schnellen lässt.
In den A...lerwertesten gekniffen ist hier der Spieler, der erst auf dem Weg nach oben ist und ehrlich spielt. Die Kluft zwischen arm und reich wird größer werden.

Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (18. Dezember 2008)

Es ist zwar auf jedenfall *keine* feine Sache aber nicht illegal.

Es widerspricht den Nutzungsbedingungen und eventuellen anderen Richtlinien seitens Blizz und der Account kann gebannt/gespeert werden.

Es ist aber nicht in dem Sinne illegal als das man dich anzeigen/verklagen könnte.


----------



## haro3777 (18. Dezember 2008)

Silberhuf schrieb:


> Ein anderer Aspekt ist aber, dass Auswirkungen sehrwohl für "Nicht-Gold-Käufer" spürbar werden/sind.
> 
> Je höher die in Umlauf gebrachte Goldmenge, desto höher wandern auch die Preise im AH. Was wiederum für Nicht-Käufer heisst:
> 
> ...



stimmt ist auch etwas dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur die extrem hohen preise sind eher von blizz selber gemacht. alles wird immer mehr, teurer und größer. auch hardcore gamer haben viel gold. selbst ich, der wenig spielt, habe locker 8.000 gold auf meine chars verteilt. teure rohstoffe und items noch nicht einmal mitgerechnet.


----------



## Eox (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde wer sich was im Spiel leisten will soll sich das erfarmen, weil das gehört nunmal zum spiel. Wer das nicht machen möchte/keine zeit hat muss halt ein anderes Spiel spielen. Und ich finde gold kauf ist wie ein account kaufen oder änlisches, so wie wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft und für Geld einen beauftragt der einem das Spiel durch zockt.
Also so ist meine Meinung.


----------



## doncarloso (18. Dezember 2008)

Es ist mehr eine moralische denn eine rechtliche Frage.

- sollen die die mehr Geld haben sich Vorteile in einem Spiel kaufen dürfen?

Die F2P Games machen es ja nicht anders. Wenn ich bereit bin mehr zu bezahlen, dann kann ich mir in - game mehr leisten.

Selbst Blizzard spaltet die Comm durch Collector´s Editions und das WoW TCG, bei denen ich Items erhalte, die andere nicht haben.

Wie sind Gilden zu sehen, die es ermöglichen, gegen in - game Währung items zu bekommen, die man sonst nicht erhält. (durch das Ziehen durch Inis)

Letzendlich lautet die Frage: Ist es gerecht, dass Menschen mit RL - Mehreinkommen sich in WoW auch mehr leisten können?

Gruß
Don


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Dezember 2008)

lol ich habe grade mal 2k gold auf meinen chars


----------



## Rhaskhur (18. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> 2. Anstatt Gold zu farmen kann er ja auch Euros "farmen" - hehe ^^


jup genau er nimmt sich ein Küchenmesser, haut auf Fußgänger ein, farmt "Euros" und hofft dass nebenbei noch [Episches Küchenmesser] droppt


----------



## Durag Silberbart (18. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard löscht Gnadenlos China Gold. Egal ob auf dem Account eines China Farmers oder auf dem der es gekauft hat.
Wird oft in Zahlreichen Blizzard Beiträgen Geschrieben. Das sollte man sich erst mal durch lesen bevor man drüber nachdenkt China Gold zu kaufen.

Also Finger weg!


----------



## Razer08 (18. Dezember 2008)

Kleine Frage: Ist es von Blizzard aus erlaubt Gold vom eigenen Char zum anderen eigenen Char zu senden (beide auf dem selben account)? Brauche Gold fürs Epic Mount.


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Razer08 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Ist es von Blizzard aus erlaubt Gold vom eigenen Char zum anderen eigenen Char zu senden (beide auf dem selben account)? Brauche Gold fürs Epic Mount.


Natürlich ist das erlaubt und wird auch meistens so gehandhabt fürs Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silberhuf (18. Dezember 2008)

Razer08 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Ist es von Blizzard aus erlaubt Gold vom eigenen Char zum anderen eigenen Char zu senden (beide auf dem selben account)? Brauche Gold fürs Epic Mount.



Nein, ist es nicht, ein Char wird dann als Chinese identifiziert und bekommt für drei Tage gelbe Haut und Schlitzaugen, dem empfangenden Char wird alles Gold aberkannt und die Ausrüstung wird komplett Grau. 

Huups, wo is der Knopf zum "Im-Hirn-Ironie-ausschalten" *such*

Du kannst innerhalb des selben Servers und innerhalb der gleichen Fraktion, direkt Gold an deine anderen Chars schicken. Und auch an deine Kumpels oder Handelspartner. Durch AGB/EULA (sry, bin kein Jurist) ist lediglich untersagt im RL u.a. mit Gold gegen Euro zu handeln.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (18. Dezember 2008)

Mal nur so als Frage weil sehr oft erwähnt wurde man kann Blizzard ja nach deutschem Recht verklagen wenn der Acc. gesperrt wird, und wg den EULA hätte man gute Gewinnchancen da sie in D wahrscheinlich ungütlig sind. Bei uns ist es so das etwas nach unserem Recht erstmal existieren muss, bevor man dagegen klagen kann, oder lieg ich da falsch? Blizzard tut dies jedoch nicht, da der Sitz des Unternehmens in Frankreich ist, und da kanns wieder ganz anders aussehen mit der EULA


----------



## Gerasch (18. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Account sperren. 
Es sieht nach allem was hier an rechtlichen Beispielen vorgebracht wurde so aus, als könnte man durchaus vor Gericht erstreiten, dass man das Spiel das man einmal gekauft hat, und womit man den Account erstellt hat, einklagen kann. 
Allerdings ist auch ein Computerspiel einem Preisverfall unterzogen, so dass nach (geschätzten) 3 Jahren das Spiel keinen materiellen Wert mehr hat, es sei denn, es wurde durch Erweiterungen wieder aufgewertet. 
Das heißt, man erhält das Recht nach einer Sperre mit dem Account weiter zu spielen. Das muss aber nicht beinhalten, seine bisherigen Charaktere (nebs Gold, Gegenständen und Ausrüstung) wieder aktiviert zu bekommen. Hierauf wird man kein Recht erstreiten können. Aber man kann ja durchaus mit einem neuen Charakter des Spiel neu beginnen.

Zum Thema Goldkauf/-verkauf. 
Legal im Sinne der AGB ist es nicht. Illegal im Sinne des deutschen Rechtes auch nicht. 
Allerdings ist es nicht legal minderjährige für sich arbeiten zu lassen (Kinderarbeit), auch nicht im Ausland. Und es ist nicht legal gestohlenen Waren (Helerei) zu erwerben. (Wobei auch hier für virtuelle Gegenstände die Rechtslage noch nicht geklärt ist.

Bleibt die moralische Seite. 
Ich sehe Goldfarmen zu gewerblichen Zwecken anders als Blizzard nicht als für das Spiel schädlich an, aber als für mich unnötig. 
Ich denke es ist durchaus legitim, mit einem Freund eine Abmachung zu haben, dass man sich gegenseitig beim Farmen unter die Arme greift. Im erweiterten Sinn ist der „Freund“ ein Mitmensch in einem anderen Land, der für mich seine „Arbeitszeit“ einsetzt, um mich beim vorwärtskommen im Spiel unterstützt, wo bei er nicht im Spiel sondern außerhalb durch echtes Geld entschädigt wird. Das muss er beim deutschen Finanzamt als Einnahmen angeben und muss nach deutschem Recht Steuern entrichten. 
Soweit der ideale Fall. 
Es mag zwar ziemlich hart sein, 12 Stunden pro Tag am Computer zu sitzen, aber es wird im Vergleich zu anderen Arbeiten (in China) durchaus noch zu den angenehmeren Tätigkeiten gehören. Abgesehen davon gibt es auch bei uns den ein oder anderen Spieler der es auf solche „Spielzeiten“ bringt, allerdings freiwillig. 

Nicht akzeptieren würde ich, wenn zum erfarmen des Goldes ein Bot eingesetzt wird. 
Und nicht akzeptieren kann ich, wenn das Gold von einem Mitspieler, ob mir persönlich bekannt oder nicht, durch Accounthack „gestohlen“ wurde.

Da ich den Goldangeboten nicht ansehen kann, aus welchen Quellen sie stammen, würde ich grundsätzlich die Finger davon lassen. Einmal abgesehen davon, dass ich für mich selbst genug erfarme und deshalb auf solche Angebote nicht angewiesen bin. 
Natürlich hat man nie genug Gold, um sich alle Wünsche zu erfüllen. Da gibt es durchaus eine Parallele zum realen Leben. 

Bleibt abschließend zu sagen.
Wer Gold einkauft unterstütz zum einen sonst arbeitslose (junge) Menschen irgendwo auf der Welt.
Oder er unterstütz einen skrupellosen Geschäftsmann, der auf mehreren Rechnern gleichzeitig per Rechenprogramm und ohne menschliche Arbeit ein Gebiet gnadenlos abfarmt, und damit den Sielablauf des einen oder anderen Spielers stört.
Oder man unterstützt einen Dieb, der möglicherweise als nächstes meine oder deine Charaktere plündert. 

p. S. Mag ja sein, dass der Begriff legal vor dem Gesetzgeber bzw. der Justiz eine eindeutige Bedeutung hat. Der Bürger im Allgemeinen aber das Wort durchaus in häufig in eben nicht dieser Bedeutung benutzt. Das dürfte durchaus mit dem Begriff „Mord“ zu vergleichen sein. Auch hier wird der Begriff sehr viel häufiger gebraucht, als es nach der Definition des Wortes zulässig wäre. 
Ist es bei manchen Texten hier im Forum durchaus angebracht eine besseren Rechtschreibung und Grammatik einzufordern, so kann man aber nun nicht wirklich von jedem Mitmenschen erwarten, jegliche Begriffe im genau definierten juristischem Sinn zu verwenden. Und hier gilt, dass mancher Begriff durch konsequent (unbewusst) falsch angewendeten Gebrauch seine Bedeutung geändert hat, bzw. eine neuen Bedeutung hinzubekommen hat. Als kleines Beispiel mag das Wort „geil“ herhalten, das noch vor ca. 40 Jahren kaum jemand laut ausgesprochen hat und heute durchaus in aller Munde ist mit völlig anderer Bedeutung (bzw. eher ohne definierte Bedeutung, da es für unzähliche Begriffe herhalten muss.)


----------



## Todeshieb (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die AGB´s nicht durchgelesen hast, schreib bitte nicht sachen die stimmen.
> 
> Dalmus hat es oben Zitiert und wenn wir etwas einwilligen, dann ist dies schon "Gesetz" und an dies muss man sich nunmal halten, ganz einfach.



Gesetz ist das ganz sicher nicht. Die AGBs sind mit einem Hausrecht zu vergleichen. Und: Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass Blizz jemanden sperren würde, weil er sich Gold gekauft hat?! Der Goldverkäufer wird gesperrt, aber sicherlich nicht der Käufer. Blizz kann ja sehen wer wieviel Gold an wen verschickt, übergeben, etc. hat: Ssdfldw (so heissen die Goldverkäufer ja meistens) übergibt an Merlin 10.000 Gold. Da bräuchte Blizz nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und beide sperren. Machen die aber nicht, weil sonst geschätzte 30% der User nen Bann bekommen würden. Und wer gebannt ist, bezahlt auch keine monatliche Grundgebühr mehr ....

P.S. Ich habe mir die AGBs nicht durchgelesen, aber viele reden hier vom deutschen Recht. Ich tipp mal ganz frech, dass sich der Gerichtsstand von Blizz nicht in Deutschland, sondern in den USA befindet. Also würde auch nach amerikanischem Recht entschieden werden.


----------



## Rombart (18. Dezember 2008)

"China-Gold" spaltet schon lange die Gemüter, dennoch sollte man sich darüber mal "wirklich" Gedanken machen.
Es wird immer diejenigen geben die das verwerflich finden, teils auch aus gutem Grund.

Es gibt Leute, die haben haben mehr Geld als Zeit. Fakt. Nimmt man nun so jemanden, der mit anderen zusammen spielt, die
mehr Zeit haben, wird er niemals dahin kommen das er das selbe Equip hat wie die anderen, eben weil er keine Zeit hat sich
das zu "erarbeiten". Die Kluft wird dann zu gross. Aber, er mag ja weiter mit den Jungs und Mädels zocken, weils evtl Freunde
sind etc pp. Also, geht er her und kauft sich das "Gold" um mithalten zu können. Was ist daran schlimm?

Wahrscheinlich 2 sachen. Zum ersten wirds wohl der Neid sein, das der mit der Mehr-Zeit aber weniger-Geld Situation, sich das
einfach nicht leisten kann und deshalb das alles schlimm findet und der andere, der auch mehr-Zeit hat aber weniger Geld und
dafür aber auf die "habe ich mir verdient/erspielt" Sache abfährt. Auch verwerflich? Hmm...wohl kaum, denn verstehen kann man
ja im Prinzip alle 3 Parteien oder nicht?

Nun gibt es das Vorurteil das alle "China Farmer" in China sitzen und nichts zu essen haben. Mir kommen gleich die Tränen.
Das dt. Fernsehen hat sowas noch gefördert indem solche Sendungen wie Frontal oder Wiso Berichte zeigen, die genau auf diese
"Kaste" abzielen. Schwupps glaubt das 70% der Comm. Ein Lacher oder? Diese Farmer, bei denen es sicherlich auch schwarze
Schaafe gibt, haben einfach nur eine Marktnische entdeckt. Fettich. Musste doch auch so kommen, alles nur eine Frage von Zeit
und von Einstellung zu bestimmten Sachen/Dingen oder doch nicht?

Was stört an "China Farmern"? Eigentlich stört doch "nur" das Sie uns mit Ihrer Werbung auf den Sack gehen und evtl. noch komische
Namen haben mit Ihren Chars. Wenn diese Werbung nicht wäre, es also nur aufindbar wäre per Google o.ä. würde das nicht stören oder?
Denn den "normalen" Namen des Spielers der da farmt würden wir doch sonst gar nicht wahrnehmen.

Also ich habe nichts gegen den China Farmer als solches. Typ der nen Job hat wie jeder andere auch. Diejenigen unter Ihnen, die sich da
zu unmöglichen Bedingungen verdingen, können einem leid tun, kann man aber auch sagen das es Schicksal des einzelnen ist. Blizzard kann
es nur verbieten, da der "Aufschrei" der Comm zu gross wäre, wenns einen Shop gäbe, der das anbietet, denn die Masse hat eben dafür kein
Geld um Ingame Geld zu bezahlen. Von wegen Gleichheit und so.....ergo wirds untersagt.

Alles in allem eine Frage der Philosophie oder doch nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Sichtweise bestimmt die Meinung......und das was man möglich machen kann, mit sich selbst....

mfg,
Rombart


----------



## M3g4s (18. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... scheiß drauf, ich kenne viele leute die gold gekauft haben, aber kaufs nicht über ebay... da wirst du wahrscheinlich übern tisch gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es ist 1. unfair anderen gegenüber die sich ihr gold ehrlich verdienen verstößt 2. wie hier schon gesagt wurde gegen die nutzerbestimmunen und 3. wenn es jeder machen würde ginge es ingame auch schon los mit dem ganze looool kannst dir nichtmal XXX leisten hast wohl keinen job, opfer geflame los nur weil jemand entweder wirklich keinen job hat oder so oder weil er es lieber ingame farmen will


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Alles klar ... dann werd ich dass wohl lassen  ;D Ich will bestimmt nicht, dass mein Account gesperrt wird ;D


Also zu dem Thema kann man hier wirklich nun extrem viele Beiträge finden. Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Wer hat seit WotLK noch Probleme mit Gold? Oder musst du für jeden 80er Char gleich das große Mammut kaufen? Wenn nicht, dann kann man eigentlich gar keine Goldprobleme mehr haben, oder man macht irgendwas im Spiel extrem falsch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Dezember 2008)

Gerasch schrieb:


> Zum Thema Account sperren.
> Es sieht nach allem was hier an rechtlichen Beispielen vorgebracht wurde so aus, als könnte man durchaus vor Gericht erstreiten, dass man das Spiel das man einmal gekauft hat, und womit man den Account erstellt hat, einklagen kann.
> Allerdings ist auch ein Computerspiel einem Preisverfall unterzogen, so dass nach (geschätzten) 3 Jahren das Spiel keinen materiellen Wert mehr hat, es sei denn, es wurde durch Erweiterungen wieder aufgewertet.
> Das heißt, man erhält das Recht nach einer Sperre mit dem Account weiter zu spielen. Das muss aber nicht beinhalten, seine bisherigen Charaktere (nebs Gold, Gegenständen und Ausrüstung) wieder aktiviert zu bekommen. Hierauf wird man kein Recht erstreiten können. Aber man kann ja durchaus mit einem neuen Charakter des Spiel neu beginnen.



was ?????? hä?

Mal auf deutsch.

Blizz kann jederzeit deinen Account sperren und dies mit einer Verletzung der AGB begründen
Damit schaffen die erstmal Fakten d.h. der Account ist zu.

Damit ist der User in Zugzwang.
Er kann

1) bei beim Support betteln flehen, drohen und richtigstellen und hoffen das die den Account wieder aufmachen
2) seinem Account leise hinterherweinen
3) Eine Zivilklage gegen Blizzard auf Vertragserfüllung anstrengen. Dabei wäre dann vor einem Gericht zu klären, ob die von Blizz als Grund für die Accountsperre angeführte AGB nach jeweiligem Landesrecht gültig ist.
a) kommt das Gericht zu dem Schluss die AGB ist gültig ist der Account flöten
b) kommt das Gericht zu dem Schluß die AGB ist ungültig, müsste der Account wieder geöffnet werden
aaaaber  selbst in diesem Fall kann kein Gericht der Welt Blizz zwingen, den Vertrag nach Ablauf der bezahlten Zeit weiterlaufen zu lassen, also den Vertrag zu verlängern. Das heisst früher oder später ist man den Account eh los.

Zusammengefasst ist man Blizz relativ hilflos ausgeliefert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (18. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann ich darf mein WindowsXP JETZT DOCH in den Irak verkaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein das darfst du nicht denn das ist Handel mit urheberrechtlich geschütztem geistigen eigentum das unser GESETZGEBER verbietet und ist damit vor Gericht strafbar


----------



## Balain (18. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

es ist illegal und du könntest dafür gebannt werden,... wenn du dich nicht allzu dumm anstellst und es einem gm sagst wird das niemand erfahren können,...


also machs ruhig,...


aber denk dran das es gegen die nutzungsbedingungen von blizzard verstößt, ich glaube man darf keine items gegenstände usw verkaufen sondern nur den aufwand um diese zu bekommen,....


irgend wie so war das^^


----------



## Maga1212 (18. Dezember 2008)

Olol is bestimmt nicht legal....oder is drogen kaufen in deutschland auch legal? :O

Mfg..


----------



## bubim (18. Dezember 2008)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Olol is bestimmt nicht legal....oder is drogen kaufen in deutschland auch legal? :O
> 
> Mfg..




Ich glaube nicht das du dir die 10 seiten durgelesen hast oder? 
es wurde schon früh festgestellt das es gesetztlich legal( dt. Recht)
aber gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstößt.


----------



## healyeah666 (18. Dezember 2008)

Es ist legal. Leider. Ich bedauer es wenn Leute sich soetwas kaufen. Stell dir das so vor der, der mehr Geld im rl hat kann sich auch die besseren Sachen im Spiel kaufen find ich einfach scheiße.


----------



## Rezack (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Darum finde ich auch instanzen ziehen ziemlich beschissen. Wenn man etwas haben möchte,
> muss man dafür was tun, wer nicht bereit ist etwas zu leisten, der hat meiner meinung nach das falsche spiel gewählt.



Naja wenn man mit 3 oder mehr chars die inze mehr als 5 mal durch hat und sich dann mal eben von nem kollegen da durschziehen lässt finde ich das schon ok (ich hab keinen bock 20 mal stratholme zu gehen und immernoch nicht das zu bekommen was ich eigendlich haben wollte!

Gruß rezack


----------



## Karadas (18. Dezember 2008)

hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen..

aber bei der frage goldkauf verweiß ich immer gern darauf:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=81cmmJiHEGI

ich könnts moralisch nicht vereinbaren... :/


----------



## Brubanani (18. Dezember 2008)

Allso ich hab mir vor einem Monat 10k bestellt ich hatte keine probleme der farmer hat mir immer 1500 g gegeben das es nicht so auffällt.
perfekter Treffpunkt = Goldhain XD
Ein Kumpel vonmir hat hat seiner Freundin mal 5 k per post geschickt zumb-day dazu sein account wurde dann gesperrt aber nach paar e-mails wieder freigegeben.
wenn sie dich jeh erwischen machst das auch einfach so das du dir ne glaubhafte ausrede einfallen lässt und das mit deinem Farmer besprichst das ihr das gleiche sagt .
Musst dir halt einen Deutschen farmer suchen und keinen Chinesen sonst wird das recht schwer ^.^


----------



## Hulmin (18. Dezember 2008)

Wie geil - einfach mal b1ubb's These wiederlegen bzw. einfach beweisen das er nicht recht hat und schon hat man im Thread vor ihm seine ruhe weil er nichtmehr weiss was er schreiben soll - geil.


----------



## Fixxy (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds einfach nur doof, und denke jeder sollte sich sein gold selbst erarbeiten...


----------



## AoC.Virtus (18. Dezember 2008)

1. Gold verkaufen VERBOTEN !
2. Gold kaufen  verbietet Blizz !
3. Gold geschecnkt bekommen ERLAUBT !

Und kroschen gefallen ? Blizz wird immer nur den Verkäufer zur Verantwortung ziehen können.
Denn KEINER kann nachweisen, ob du als Spieler das Gold gekauft oder geschenkt bekommen hast.


----------



## lord just (18. Dezember 2008)

naja ob legal oder illegal ist auslegungssache. es gibt kein gesetz, in dem der handel von virtuellen bzw. imaginären nicht realen gütern verboten ist jedoch gibt es urheberrechte die per gesetz geschützt sind. 

blizzard sagt mit seinen agb aus, dass alles in und um wow (ingame sowie auch der account des einzelnen spielers) teil ihrer software sind und somit urheberrechtlich geschützt sind und dadurch der handel ohne erlaubnis verboten ist. wenn man die sache so betrachtet, dann ist der goldhandel helerei und somit eine straftat wodurch man vorbestraft wird und schlimmstenfalls ins gefängnis muss.

goldkäufer können dann aber auch nur bedingt anbelangt werden, da man immer davon ausgehen muss, dass der käufer nicht wusste, dass die ware nicht dem verkäufer gehört.

das bisher kein goldverkäufer vor gericht gelandet ist, liegt einfach daran, dass es ein viel zu großer aufwand ist.


----------



## BLUEYE (18. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard kann deinen Account bannen, wenn sie wollen. Blizzard braucht keinen Grund. Blizzard ist Gott.
Ohne Scherz.
Die Polizei kann dich wegen Goldkauf nicht verhaften. Aber Blizzard deinen Account.

Aus moralischer Sicht: Mach, was du willst. Wenn du es mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst - hau rein. Wenn nicht, lass es bleiben.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. Dezember 2008)

Was gibt es da 10 Seiten zu diskutieren? Blizzard will das nicht, also ist es verboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. Dezember 2008)

> (4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt;



Heißt das ich darf allis die mich, nachdem sie mich gekillt haben mit ihrem Yo U Lo Ose (oder so^^) -Makro zuspammen, melden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (18. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zuerst denk mal darüber nach WOHER kommt das Gold ?
> 
> Natürlich es gibt Chinafarmer die machen den ganz Tag nichts anders,
> dann gibt es aber auch das Gold, das von gehacket Gildenbanken usw kommt.
> ...


mhh komisch der erste post von  der der durchdacht ist gz (ohrensammler und natsumee freunde)^^


----------



## Èlun (18. Dezember 2008)

Was ihr alle für Argumente habt^^
Blizz will das nicht.. usw...

Ok, wenn man kauft unterstützt man Chinafarmer...
Das is aber net so einfach.  
Wenn man bei denen Gold käuft unterstütz man sie.. ja..
aber wenn niemand es macht hab die Kinder die dort arbeiten, auch Obdachlose Kinder, kein Geld/Wohnheim mehr...



Aber das was für mich der wirklich Grund wäre:

Ich zahl 60 Euro für das Spiel, 12 euro jeden monat....  WARUM sollte ich für ka 20 euro 1000 gold kaufen... für ein SPIEL....

denk ma nach ob es sich wirklich lohnt geld dafür auszugeben...


----------



## Valiel (18. Dezember 2008)

Die versuchung is groß sich bei ebay gold zu kaufen.. wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele leute nen flugmount (episch) haben... ich hab noch nie soviel Gold gehabt. Meistens seh ich was im Ah das ich will und Zack ises Gold wech.. dann noch verzauberungen und sowas..

Meiner Meinung nach... und das mein ich ernst haben zumindest auf meinem Server extrem viele Leute ihr Flugmount per Ebay bezahlt. Und allein der Gedanke daran.. nja was solls. ^^


----------



## Karius (18. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Legal ja.
> Dein Account könnte aber gesperrt werden.



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luciel (18. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen ^^ 

wegen euren AGB Problemen: da du bei Blizzard komplett nach unten scrollen musst ,
 das du Akzeptieren kannst, heißt das , das du sie "gelesen" hast.
die AGB haben den selben Wert wie ein mündlicher Kaufvertrag.
Ergo , eine bindende Sache.

nun mal an den Inhalt: Blizzard hat es so eingerichtet , das uns nur die DVD 
und die Daten auf dem Rechner gehören. Der Rest ( Account, Charaktere, Rüstungen usw) gehören 
Blizzard. Sie können dir also alles "sperren" wann sie wollen und warum sie wollen.

und nun zum Goldkauf: Ihr verkauft das Eigentum eines anderen Menschen.
Normalerweiße würde dies als Hehlerei zählen, aber da dies nur für körperliche Gegenstände 
zählt, entfällt dies wieder. In Deutschland soll aber in Zukunft ein Gesetz für die CW ( cyberworld) 
rauskommen , die diese in geschäftlichem sinne zu einer RW ( real World) macht. 
Ergo würde Hehlerei dann wieder ein begriff werden. Bis dahin. LEGAL XD

nun will Blizzard aber diesen Goldkauf nicht sehen, da sie Angst vor einer Inflation haben und 
somit "Neue KUNDEN" verlieren würden, denn mehr GOLD im Umlauf bedeutet: Spieler können sich durch 
Gold einen Vorteil verschaffen und somit bestimmte Sachen schneller bewältigen ( weniger Spielzeit = weniger Geld)
und zu hohe Preise verschrecken "normale" Spieler usw usw.....

Ich empfehle dir dennoch EBAY für so etwas, weil bei einem Goldkauf man dich schwer über den Tisch ziehen kann und du durch ebay immernoch 
auf dein Recht klagen kannst O.o


grüße Syco


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Die versuchung is groß sich bei ebay gold zu kaufen.. wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele leute nen flugmount (episch) haben... ich hab noch nie soviel Gold gehabt. Meistens seh ich was im Ah das ich will und Zack ises Gold wech.. dann noch verzauberungen und sowas..
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach... und das mein ich ernst haben zumindest auf meinem Server extrem viele Leute ihr Flugmount per Ebay bezahlt. Und allein der Gedanke daran.. nja was solls. ^^


Sorry aber das verstehe ich nicht. Gut wenn du gerade mal so 70 bist mit deinem allerersten Char mag das vielleicht stimmen. Wenn du aber schon länger spielst und wenn du auch nur jeden zweiten Tag mal die Dailys machst, dann hast du das in wenigen Wochen zusammen. Solltest du keine Zeit haben hin und wieder mal länger zu zocken, dann ist WoW das falsche Spiel für dich. Wer z.B. nur 5 Stunden pro Woche spielt, kann nun mal nicht viel erreichen, geschweige denn Gold verdienen.
Und jede kleine Verbesserung im AH kaufen ist auch der falsche Weg. Man kann genauso gut auch mit dem Standard Equip leveln und auf Verzauberungen verzichten. Erst mit Sachen die man länger trägt lohnt sich das, sonst eher nicht.


----------



## Kawock (18. Dezember 2008)

> Dem Käufer erst nach dem Kauf zugänglich gemachte Lizenzbestimmungen (zum Beispiel während der Installation oder als gedruckte Beilage in der Verpackung) sind für den Käufer wirkungslos. *Dies gilt auch dann, wenn der Käufer bei der Installation "Ich stimme der Lizenzvereinbarung zu" oder Ähnliches anklickt, weil die Software sonst die Installation verweigert.*



Interessant, also demnach sind so gut wie alle EULA oder AGB nicht zulässig ? Weil sich Software sonst nicht installieren lässt ?


----------



## Lefrondon (18. Dezember 2008)

Zu den Lizenszbestimmungen, AGBs und EULAs zitiere ich mal die WoW-Verpackung:
*"WICHTIGie Verwendung dieser Software unterliegt den Bestimmungen der Endbenutzerlizenz, der sie zustimmen müssen, bevor sie das Produkt installieren. Zudem unterliegt die Benutzung des Produktes den Nutzungsbestimmungen von World of Warcraft, denen sie zustimmen müssen, bevor sie einen Account erstellen können [...] Mehr Informationen finden sie unter wow-europe.com"*


----------



## Deadsneak (18. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard hat einfach keine Eier zuzugeben, dass es ihnen aufn Senkel geht, dass nicht sie das Geld bekommen, dass da im Goldhandel rumfließt.. Allerdings scheinen sie auch absolut nicht darauf zu kommen, dass sie, wenn sie selber solch einen Service anbieten würden, massig extra Euronen scheffeln würden.. Manche realitätsfremde Firmenbosse muss man als Normalo nicht verstehen..

Es geht darum, dass die EULA per Gesetz schon nichtig sind, somit kann sich Blizzard im Zweifelsfall eigentlich garnicht darauf berufen und sagen "Schau, da im Paragraph soundso steht, dass wir das Recht haben, den Account zu blocken, wenn jemand mit Gold handelt.", da diese Textpassage per Gesetz nicht gültig ist und Blizzard somit kein Recht hat, danach zu handeln. Du kannst ja auch mal auf einen Zettel schreiben "Wer das installiert, muss 1000e an folgendes Konto überweisen.", schreibst AGBs drüber und packst das in eine Spielepackung. Es wird immer Leute geben, die das installieren und glaub mir, du wirst keinen Cent davon sehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist einfach traurig, wie viele Leute Sachen hinnehmen, weil sie meinen "Hmm.. Das steht da, das muss wahr sein." .. Hirn einschalten, nachdenken, Gold kaufen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein Spaß.. Bin auch nicht unbedingt ein Fan davon, aber wer es machen möchte, soll es machen. Und den moralischen Aspekt brauchen wir hier nun wirklich nicht. Es gibt genug Artikel bei euch daheim, wo Made in China draufsteht, die von unterbezahlten chinesischen Kindern produziert wurden.. Und ihr habt sie ja doch daheim und schert euch im Prinzip nen Dreck drum, wo die denn nun eigentlich herkommen und unter welchen Umständen sie produziert worden sind.


----------



## Trojaan (18. Dezember 2008)

Hast Du schon mal Jahre lang ein MMORPG gespielt ?
Hast DU schon mal einen vollständig gefüllten Acc mit fertig gelevelten Chars gehabt?
Hast DU schon mal jeden deiner Chars vom Anfang bis zum Ende hochgespielt?
Hast DU schon mal Jahre lang deine Chars entwickelt...sie eingekleidet...sie in jede Ini geschleppt?
Hast DU schon mal Chars gehabt die DIR an Herz gewachsen sind?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt...wenn 30 Mann ig....eine Item für dich besorgen oder DIR dabei helfen?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt. wenn andere Spieler sich freuen wenn DU "on" kommst...weil DU als Mensch....Spieler und natürlich mit DEINEM Char beliebt bist?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt....das DU DICH freust wenn andere Spieler "on" kommen?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt..wenn sich dutzende Spieler spontan zu einem Raid zusammenschliessen , um einen anderen Spieler endlich seine Epic Rüssi zu besorgen?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt....wenn nach Stunden...im Zerg...endlich der Endmob kippt..und alle im TS vor Freunde jubeln
Hast DU schon mal mit jemandem Nächte lang im TS gequatscht?
Hattest DU schon mal Jahre lang Freunde im Spiel...in einer Gilde....im TS?
Hast DU schon mal andere Spieler auf einem RL - Gildentreffen getroffen?

Hast DU schon mal auf einem fast leeren Server gespielt?
Hast DU schon mal zusehen müssen wie ein Spiel von anderen Spielern  kaputt gemacht wird weil viele Spieler die Spielregeln nach ihrer "Nase" auslegen?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt wenn ein anderer Spieler neben DIR cheatet?
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt....wenn viele Spieler mit einem Item rumlaufen...welches sonst nur mit mind. 4 Grp`s zu besorgen war...es aber nun an jeder Ecke kaufen können.
Hast Du schon mal das Gefühl erlebt....wenn Spieler ihre XP und die damit verbundenen Fähigkeiten in kürzester Zeit durch unfaire und verbotenen Spielhandlungen erlangen..wozu DU auf Faire Art und Weise...Wochen...ja Monate brauchst.
Hast DU schon mal das Gefühl erlebt... wenn der Publisher sein ( Dein ) Spiel aufgibt?
Hast DU schon mal viele Freunde ig verloren weil die gemeinsame Spielplattform aller Spieler durch einen kleinen Teil der Community zerstört wurde?


HAST DU SCHON MAL EINEN JAHRE LANG BESTEHENDEN ACCOUNT BEERDIGT?


Finger weg vom Goldkauf...zerstöre nicht anderen das Spiel...


----------



## Deadsneak (18. Dezember 2008)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Hast DU schon mal zusehen müssen wie ein Spiel von anderen Spielern  kaputt gemacht wird weil viele Spieler die Spielregeln nach ihrer "Nase" auslegen?



Die Spielregeln sind in diesem Fall ungültig. Bitte informiere dich, bevor die Leute zum weinen bringen möchtest.


----------



## Realtec (18. Dezember 2008)

machs einfach und tu dir damit selbst was gutes, weil du dann nicht soviel zocken musst....

die verbraucher können den kampf eh nicht gewinne das kann nur der hersteller


----------



## bwcl (19. Dezember 2008)

Es ist ja schon traurig, dass man Jahre lang vor einem Spiel hockt und etwas spielt was dich im Leben ja nicht weiterbringt und du dafür auch noch dein oder von deinen Eltern, das hart erarbeitete Geld aus dem "Fenster schmeist". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon Blizz schireb in WoW. Zitat: Geniße alles in maßen sogar [World of Warcraft]. 
Das sollte man dann auch dementsprechen tuen und es nicht übertreiben wie die Leute, die kein Richtiges "leben führen". Dann auch noch mehr als 24h davor zu hocken und nachner zeit dir klar wird, es dir im endeffekt nichts gebracht hat und du da jetzt mit einem buckel auf deinem Stuhl sitzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das mit dem Gold kauf, da bin ich auch in die versuchung gekommen, aber habe es doch sein lassen.
Es bringt dir nichts außer in VL. Und das ist die sache nicht wert.

Mfg 
Gierfried


----------



## Næxt (19. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard will zwar nich das man gold kauft, aber eigentlich fördern sie das selbst.
Als kleines beispiel der feuerstuhl den man als ingi machen kann....... da braucht man nen auspuff der allein schon 3k gold kostet und dann n paar andere teile wo jedes auch 1k kostet xD

gesamt kommt man da auf ca 12k gold wer hat schon lust sich das zu farmen?!?


----------



## Maladin (19. Dezember 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> gesamt kommt man da auf ca 12k gold wer hat schon lust sich das zu farmen?!?



Gleiche Frage: Wer mag denn schon bis 80 Leveln?

Der Weg ist das Ziel. Wenn ich sehe, wieviele das Mammut mit Verkäufernhaben (Namen vergessen) für 16 oder mehr K Gold, denke ich, das es weder an Gold noch an Farmlust mangelt

/wink maladin


----------



## bwcl (19. Dezember 2008)

Um erlich zu sein.
Übertreibt es Blizz mit den Preisen.

Beispiel: "lvl30er Mount kostet knapp 10g und das erlernen von Reittieren ab stufe30 kostet  40g.
              lvl60er Mount kostet knapp 80g und das erlernen von schnelleren Reittieren kostet 510g -.-

So und nun sagt mir wie kommt man auf so einen Preis -.-  von 40g auf 510 -.- !Das ist mehr als das 10fache-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das sind auch wiederum 470g unterschied-.-

Und sowas gibt es sehr, sehr, sehr häufig in WoW -.-
Wenn das nicht krank ist, dann weiss ich auch net mehr weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solexa (19. Dezember 2008)

Tatsache is dass Blizzard das nit gerne sieht und wenn Blizzard etwas sieht was Blizzard nicht gern sieht(hoho), dann wird der Account gesperrt so einfach is das. Ganz nebenbei bemerkt könnte Blizzard den Account auch mit Begründungen wie "mag dich nicht" oder "mir is grad danach" sperren, denn sie räumen sich das Recht ein uneingeschränkt über die Accounts zu verfügen. :>


----------



## Tschillibilly (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte kurz erwähnen, dass es bei einem Spiel, welches man ohnehin monatlich bezahlen muss, nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fällt, wenn man sich mal für kA.. 5-50 Euro Gold kauft, schließlich könnte man auch das Spiel einfach mal 4 Monate vorher aufhören, hätte also am Ende gleichviel echtes Geld für WoW ausgegeben, sich aber ggf Ärger, Langeweile oder Mühen erspart (man bedenke: Spiel, keine Maloche, wo man sich für nicht erbrachte Mühen rechtfertigen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also.. bitte nicht immer "Haha, wer für nen Spiel Geld ausgibt, ist doof!" schreiben, bedenkt die monatlichen Kosten.
Jetzt bitte keine Argumentation, die in folgende Richtung geht: "Ich farm in der Stunde 500 Gold und du kaufst dir für (ich kenne die Preise nicht) 17,42€ 500 Gold, das ist doch voll doof ey, weil für die 17€ hättest du ja noch nen Monat spielen können", weil jeder selbst entscheiden sollte, wofür er wieviel Geld ausgibt:

Gutes Beispiel: Hab vor nem halben Jahr den Server gewechselt und 20€ pro Char (hab 2 mitgenommen) gezahlt. Ich musste mir auch überlegen: Hab ich Bock, den ganzen Mist nochmal von vorne zu machen, leveln, Berufe skillen, Gold farmen, etc, oder bin ich bequem und gebe ca 1/7 des ohnehin schon für das Spiel verbratenen Geldes dafür aus.


----------



## Thunderwave (19. Dezember 2008)

Euch ist schon klar, das es sich bei dem Spiel World of Warcraft sowie bei anderen MMORPG´s ein bisschen anders verhält?

1. Kaufvertrag ist dafür da, um die Software zu benutzen und zu installieren. In diesem Fall ist nur entscheidend, was mit Kopieren etc. zu tun hat.

2. Kaufvertrag wird "abgeschlossen" mit Erstellung eines Accounts. Ihr willigt mit Erstellung und regelmäßiger Bezahlung in die Nutzungsbedingungen des Spiels ein. So auch was mit dem Handel des Geldes etc. zu tun hat.



Ansonsten sollte man das schon aus Moralischen Gründen lassen, weil´s einfach mist ist, sich Gold zu kaufen um Gegenstände zu kaufen.
Da kann man auch gleich einen fertigen Voll-Epic-Equipten 80er Account kaufen.


----------



## ANubiZzz (19. Dezember 2008)

Servus =)

Mit fällt beim thema Goldkauft nur Folgendes ein!

>> Pause, Kreis, Kreis, X, Kreis, Quadrat, L1, L1, R2, R2,

Uhh  Jetzt hast du soeben einen money Cheat Freigeschalten. DU kannst Dir nun Alles Kaufen was du willst!

Ganz toll. Wo bleibt da der spaß.?!  

Goldkaufen ist , meiner meinung nach, das Gleiche Niveau Wie cheaten in diversen anderen games. 
Es ist für die leute die A) zu faul oder  zu dämlich sind etwas im spiel auf die reihe zu bekommen!

Wenn Mann eine gewisse zeit für ein bestimmtes Item X,Y,Z Gefarmt, gehandelt, oder gott weiß was gemacht hat kann mann stolz drauf sein. mann hat es sich verdient! 

Dennoch. Wer es macht soll mit den Konsequenzen rechnen. 

und nun.. gn8 @all =)


----------



## Galjun (19. Dezember 2008)

Mfg:
Michi


----------



## Schneelilie (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es lustig, wie vehement Psycho darauf bestht das die AGB ungültig sind... Sogar sehr. Du lässt allerdings die Tatsache aus dem Augen, dass ein Gesetz (ja, ein richtiges) gegen den Handel mit virtuellen Gütern bereits in der Mache ist und eins für Versteuerung von Erträgen aus solchen bereits ab 1. Januar aktiv ist. Die versteuerung wurde in Deutschland "entschieden", das verbot wird auf der EU-Ebene diskutiert.

Nebenbei: Sobald verkäufe von virtuellen Gütern versteuert werden, erfüllt man mit dem Handel der WoW-Accounts, WoW-Gold und WoW-Items den Tatbestand der Hehlerei. Man kauft sich nämlich ausschließlich die Software. Nicht die Accounts. Die Software selbst, also die CD's mit dem Spiel, kannst du weiterverkaufen und sonstwas. Aber den Account, das Gold, die Gegenstände und deine Charaktere - kurz jedes Pixel was auf dem Server generiert und gespeichert wird - "leiht" dir Blizzard für eine bestimmte Nutzungsgebühr im Monat. Wenn dus weiterverkaufst ODER kaufst, handelst du also mit Diebesgut. Und da es ja als eins der "handelbaren Güter" anerkannt wurde durch die Besteuerung, gibt das Blizzard die grundlange für Klagen wegen Hehlerei.

Und jetzt schauen wir mal. Wer kann es sich eher leisten ein Großprozeß zu führen? Du oder Blizzard mit ihren 3-4 Anwaltskanzleien, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen ausser die rechte von Blizzard zu schützen.

Übrigens. Das Wort "hausrecht" gibt es auch in Deutschland und es bezieht sich nicht nur auf Gebäude, sondern auch auf Server bei Netzwerken.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Gleiche Frage: Wer mag denn schon bis 80 Leveln?
> 
> Der Weg ist das Ziel. Wenn ich sehe, wieviele das Mammut mit Verkäufernhaben (Namen vergessen) für 16 oder mehr K Gold, denke ich, das es weder an Gold noch an Farmlust mangelt
> 
> /wink maladin



Der Weg ist das Ziel - Dieser Spruch gilt für viele Dinge, aber das letzte, wofür ist gilt, ist WoW! Es kann niemand sagen, dass lvln von 1 auf 80 Spaß macht. Man quält sich wochenlang hoch und dann auf 80 beginnt das Spiel erst mit Raiden und PvP.


----------



## Schneelilie (19. Dezember 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel - Dieser Spruch gilt für viele Dinge, aber das letzte, wofür ist gilt, ist WoW! Es kann niemand sagen, dass lvln von 1 auf 80 Spaß macht. Man quält sich wochenlang hoch und dann auf 80 beginnt das Spiel erst mit Raiden und PvP.



Doch kann ich. Es macht MIR Spaß. Ich hab es nicht umsonst knappe 6 mal gemacht bzw. bin dabei! Also pass mal auf mit deinen Aussagen.


----------



## German Psycho (19. Dezember 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, wie vehement Psycho darauf bestht das die AGB ungültig sind... Sogar sehr. Du lässt allerdings die Tatsache aus dem Augen, dass ein Gesetz (ja, ein richtiges) gegen den Handel mit virtuellen Gütern bereits in der Mache ist und eins für Versteuerung von Erträgen aus solchen bereits ab 1. Januar aktiv ist. Die versteuerung wurde in Deutschland "entschieden", das verbot wird auf der EU-Ebene diskutiert.
> 
> Nebenbei: Sobald verkäufe von virtuellen Gütern versteuert werden, erfüllt man mit dem Handel der WoW-Accounts, WoW-Gold und WoW-Items den Tatbestand der Hehlerei. Man kauft sich nämlich ausschließlich die Software. Nicht die Accounts. Die Software selbst, also die CD's mit dem Spiel, kannst du weiterverkaufen und sonstwas. Aber den Account, das Gold, die Gegenstände und deine Charaktere - kurz jedes Pixel was auf dem Server generiert und gespeichert wird - "leiht" dir Blizzard für eine bestimmte Nutzungsgebühr im Monat. Wenn dus weiterverkaufst ODER kaufst, handelst du also mit Diebesgut. Und da es ja als eins der "handelbaren Güter" anerkannt wurde durch die Besteuerung, gibt das Blizzard die grundlange für Klagen wegen Hehlerei.
> 
> ...



also akzeptierst du dass die EULA momentan ungültig ist?!

zu den gesetzen:

die versteuerung beim gewerbsmässigen handel mit virtuellen gütern soll eingeführt werden. und? keiner von uns handelt gewerbsmässig mit virtuellen gütern. interessiert uns daher nicht. 

und der verbot des handels von virtuellen gütern verboten? na garantiert nicht. dein handyhintergrundbild und klingelton wirst du auch in zukunft weiter kaufen können. da hast du was falsch verstanden. zeig mir den gesetzesentwurf den du meinst und ich sag dir was bezweckt wird.

wie geschrieben ist die versteuerung nur bei gewerbsmässigem handel zu beachten. der chinafarmer soll sein gold versteuern. ist nicht mein problem. evtl. wird es dadurch etwas teurer. mir egal, da ich nie welches kaufen werde. aber ob das deutsche finanzamt die chinesischen kinder drankriegt wage ich zu bezweifeln.

hehlerei ist übrigens der verkauf gestohlener güter. kann ich hier nicht erkennen.

das zum prozess führen hast du allerdings richtig erkannt. recht haben und recht bekommen ist in D oft nicht das gleiche. vor allem wenn man sich den prozess nicht leisten kann ...


PS: ich kann euch einfach nicht dumm sterben lassen ... ;-)


edit: ich hab mich zum hausrecht schlau gemacht. hausrecht bedeutet dass blizzard dich ausschliessen kann wenn du dich nicht an die regeln hälst. scheint hier erst mal zuzutreffen und ein starkes argument zu sein. da sie dich aber nicht ausschliessen, sondern nur deinen account sperren - und das ist hier ein unterschied, da du dir ein neues spiel kaufen kannst und dich mit dem gleichen RL-namen wieder anmelden kannst - nehmen sie hier kein hausrecht wahr. dazu gibt es gerichtsentscheidungen. anders wäre es (meiner meinung nach) wenn sie dich für WoW sperren würden und du nicht mehr spielen könntest. also greift hausrecht hier nicht. dass du dir auch andere namen und accounts zulegen kannst ist im internet so und damit muss blizzard leben.


----------



## little Vulkan (19. Dezember 2008)

Das Deutsche Finanzamt will nicht die chinesischen Kinder dran kriegen, die ganzen Goldverkäufer haben inländische Kontonummern, also wird die Leistung im Inland erbracht und ist in Deutschland ertragssteuerlich und umsatzsteuerlich zu versteuern. Es wird also teuer für die ganzen gewerbsmäßigen Goldverkäufer, denke das dadurch sich der Goldverkauf erledigt haben wird.

Ich bin seit über 2 Jahren am WOW spielen und hatte bislang eigentlich keine Probleme mit Gold. Ich habe jetzt 3 Charaktere die alle mit epischen Reiten ausgestattet sind ( für den DK fehlen mir noch ca. 100 Gold).
Da ich in der Woche so ca. 5-8 Stunden spiele kann ich das Thema Goldnot nicht ganz verstehen, das Thema sollte er zu faul fürs farmen heißen.

Und Sry jeder der Gold ´kauft oder einen Charakter kauft bescheißt jeden erlichen Spieler und deswegen sollte jeder der das gamacht hat oder noch machen wird für immer gebannt werden.


----------



## German Psycho (19. Dezember 2008)

little schrieb:


> Das Deutsche Finanzamt will nicht die chinesischen Kinder dran kriegen, die ganzen Goldverkäufer haben inländische Kontonummern, also wird die Leistung im Inland erbracht und ist in Deutschland ertragssteuerlich und umsatzsteuerlich zu versteuern. Es wird also teuer für die ganzen gewerbsmäßigen Goldverkäufer, denke das dadurch sich der Goldverkauf erledigt haben wird.
> 
> Ich bin seit über 2 Jahren am WOW spielen und hatte bislang eigentlich keine Probleme mit Gold. Ich habe jetzt 3 Charaktere die alle mit epischen Reiten ausgestattet sind ( für den DK fehlen mir noch ca. 100 Gold).
> Da ich in der Woche so ca. 5-8 Stunden spiele kann ich das Thema Goldnot nicht ganz verstehen, das Thema sollte er zu faul fürs farmen heißen.
> ...



1. hab keine ahnung von den kontonummern. ich denke nicht, dass der goldverkauf aufhört. gold wird teurer. die leute bezahlen es. es geht weiter. 

2. du hast recht mit dem ganzen anderen kram.


----------



## Protek (19. Dezember 2008)

Golf erfarmen/erarbeiten gehört für mich neben Pve/PvP als einer der grossen Anreize zum Spiel.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch die Wirtschaft von WoW die eine gewisse Faszination auf mich auswirkt. Durch Goldkauf zerstört man sich da schon ein bisschen die Freude. 

Was halt wirklich hart ist, man unterstützt damit die Ninja, die Leute die Gildenbanken ausräumen oder Sachen klauen. Aber auch wenn das Gold durch ein Farmboot oder andere Methoden erarbetet wurde, ist es immer noch schmutziges Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eben, solange es genug Leute gibt, die Gold kaufen... ist ja wirklich zu nem neuen Markt geworden, das wird nie verschwinden.


----------



## Allthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Ein Verstoß gegen die zu akzeptierenden Blizzard-Regeln ist es in jedem Fall. Und Hausrecht wird auch Blizzard sicherlich anführen - wie das auch z.B. Sportverbände tun, die Sportler sperren, die gegen Regeln verstoßen, seien es nun Doping oder grobe ingame-"Fouls". Oder wie es schon im Kindergarten praktiziert wird, wo man jemanden nicht mehr mitspielen lässt, der schummelt...

Blöd ist es wirklich nur für die Power-Pvpler, bei denen der PVE-Content, bei dem Geld "abfällt", einfach aus dem Spiel ausgeklammert ist... wobei die auch kein Mount mit eingebautem Händler brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Dezember 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, wie vehement Psycho darauf bestht das die AGB ungültig sind... Sogar sehr.



Nochmal dazu:

AGB sind per se erstmal weder gültig noch ungültig sondern einfach von uns gelesene und akzeptierte Vertragsbestandteile (keine Gesetze!!!)

Ob sie denn in einem Streifall den man mit seinem Vetragspartner (in unserem Fall Blizz) hat, im Einzelfall wirklich wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil sind oder nur gut ausgedachter Humbug (wie die Passage das man nicht mit der anderen Fraktion kommunizieren darf) lässt sich abschließend nur durch eine Methode klären, durch ein Zivilverfahren vor Gericht und zwar des Landes in dem man wohnt.

Und das Teile von AGB oder auch komplette AGB von Gerichten als ungültig erklärt werden, passiert ständig und ist absolut nicht ungewöhnlich.

Um ein konkretes Beispiel zu machen:
Die Passage, dass ich nicht mit Mitgliedern der anderern Fraktion kommunizieren darf, wäre vor keinen deutschen Gericht haltbar und die Verletzung dieser AGB könnte somit nie rechtswirksam zu einer Accountsperre führen, selbst wenn wir den AGB zugestimmt haben!!!


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2008)

Aerasan schrieb:


> aaalso.... ich hab mir schon mal gold gekauft und ich rrate dir zu [ZENSIERT] is das denk ich...der is auf jeden fall zuverlässig ,sehr günstig und außerdem auch sogar schon von GIGA TV getestet worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist das erste und (hoffentlich) einzige Mal, dass ich hier wen beleidige, aber: man bist Du ein [ZENSIERT]! Goldsellerlinks im Buffed-Forum sind nicht erwünscht!


----------



## Viorel (19. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies ...
> 
> Ich bin kein Farmbot / Chinafarmer der den ganzen Tag nur Ein und den SELBEN Mob haut ! Bis jetzt hatte ich in meinen 4 Jahren WOW noch nie Goldprobleme ... Jedoch habe ich schon einige male darüber nachgedacht mir welches bei ebay zu kaufen um mir bestimmte Sachen " leisten " zu können. Tolle Steine, Epic Craftitems ect.pp.
> 
> ...



Quatsch natürlich ist es legal, lass dir nichts erzählen. Auf 1 Account mehr oder weniger kommts da auch nicht mehr an


----------



## Lillyan (19. Dezember 2008)

Goldsellerlink entfernt und für ein wenig Pause gesorgt.... ich will keine weiteren Links hier im Thread sehen.


----------



## Semetor (19. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies ...
> 
> Ich bin kein Farmbot / Chinafarmer der den ganzen Tag nur Ein und den SELBEN Mob haut ! Bis jetzt hatte ich in meinen 4 Jahren WOW noch nie Goldprobleme ... Jedoch habe ich schon einige male darüber nachgedacht mir welches bei ebay zu kaufen um mir bestimmte Sachen " leisten " zu können. Tolle Steine, Epic Craftitems ect.pp.
> 
> ...



hmm legal is es scho nur is dann dein ACC weg^^ steht aber auch unter Nutzungsbedinungen auf der Blizzard hp bzw World of Warcraft hp.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht mal grundsätzlich zum Wort "_verboten"_

Verbot ist ein unbestimmter Gegriff, den man benutzen kann wie man möchte.
Verbote gibt es auf verschiedensten Ebenen:

Deine Freundin verbietet dir alleine wegzugehen
Dein Lehrer verbietet dir abzuschreiben
Deine Eltern verbieten dir Freunde mitzubringen
Dein Verein verbietet dir mit bestimmten Stollen Fußball zu spielen
Blizzard verbietet dir Gold zu kaufen / zu verkaufen.

Alle diese Verbote sind erstmal ausgesprochen und haben, wenn man dagegen verstößt auch Konsequenzen
(Freundin weg, Arbeit verhauen, Hausarrest, Vereinsausschluß, Account gesperrt)

Aber alle diese Verbote haben eines gemeinsam, sie sind keine Gesetze, man hat also nicht gegen ein Gesetzt verstoßen sondern nur gegen ein Verbot.
Wird man erwischt wird man von dem"bestraft" der das Verbot erlassen hat und das wars.

Was anderes ist es bei den Verboten, die das Gesetz ausspricht. Diese stehen alle in Paragraphen einem Buch, das heißt Strafgesetzbuch (Stgb)
Wenn man also etwas tut, dass gegen einen solchen Paragraphen verstößt, DANN handelt man ilgeal...also gegen das Gesetz.
Und dann wird man auch von einem Gericht bestraft und ist (nicht immer sondern je nach Einzelfall) auch vorbestraft oder muss eventuell auch ins Gefängnis.

Gesetzt können nur von Politikern erlassen werden, die wiederum von und gewählt werden.

Freundinnen, Lehrer, Eltern, Vereine oder Blizzard können KEINE Gesetze machen. (Gottseidank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Trojaan (19. Dezember 2008)

Sorry.....
aber hier hört mein Verständnis für diejenigen auf, die sich ständig im Recht sehen ( und seie es nur Moralisch ) die Spielinhalte und das allumfassende AGB/Regelwerk von Blizz,  sich so hinzubiegen, nur damit sie selbst einen persönlichen Vorteil erlangen können.
Ich behaupte nicht das die AGB, Nutzungsbestimmungen usw.usw...von Blizzard fair sind....ich behaupte aber das sie gut genug sind und es in der Vergangenheit waren um einen geregelten Spielbetrieb für jeden einzelnen Server mit Millionen Spielern unterschiedlichster Nationalitäten,Religionen,Weltlichen und Moralischen Ansichten zu gewährleisten....seit 4 Jahren.....jeden Tag....weltweit!
Es muß nicht immer jedem einleuchten warum und wozu welche Verhaltensweisen in dem Spiel von uns einzuhalten sind. Mir persönlich passt auch nicht alles und ich hätte einiges was ich gerne geändert hätte.
Nur....ohne Regeln und Vorschriften geht es nun mal nicht.
Wie diese Spielregeln aussehen und wie sie einzuhalten sind....ist das alleinige Recht von Blizzard. Wer jetzt den Finger hebt und gleich wieder mit dem Argument kommt...na dann warte mal die zukünftigen Gerichtsurteile ab...vieles ist unwirksam und auch nicht Rechtens...dem gebe ich sicherlich Recht....nur verboten oder ungesetzlich sind diese AGB`s und Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard nämlich auch nicht. Jeder Softwarehersteller und auch Blizzard hat das Recht sein Produkt und auch seine Spielinhalte zu schützen.
Und ganz am Rande erwähnt...wer schwierigkeiten mit den AGB/Nutzungsbestimmungen/Regelwerk von Blizzard hat, sollte sich eventuell damit anfreunden, generell von Onlinespielen abzusehen.
Die AGB usw...anderer MMORPG - Publisher sehen ähnlich aus.... ( auch die der letzten neuen Onlinegames )...weitgehend sind sie sogar identisch!
Teilweise sind diese Spiele sogar schon länger Online als WOW. 
Also...natürlich kann man über alles Diskutieren und auch in Frage stellen...doch sollte man, wenn man sich auf Recht beruft...sich auch nach dem Recht verhalten welches einem momentan bindet.
Vieles hiervon ist zum Schutze der Spielgemeinschaft entstanden und nicht um den letzten Cent als Profit aus jedem von uns zu pressen.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, das deine Art und Weise wie du WOW spielst oder benutzt....den Rest der Community nicht beeinträchtigt... zb. Goldkauf....dann mag das wohl sein, aber letztendlich ist es das Recht von Blizzard darüber zu entscheiden....ob sie dieses zulassen oder ob sie es verbieten und wenn ja, mit welchen Sanktionen sie dagegen vorgehen.
Weiterhin liegt es ganz allein bei Blizzard, die Spielregeln zu bestimmen ( ich finde das auch sinnvoll ), weil nur sie zu allerletzt abschätzen können ob ihr erdachtes Spielprinzip so auch wirklich funktioniert.
Wenn Blizz also möchte das du ig mit der gegnerischen Fraktion nicht direkt in Kontakt treten darfst....dann hat das vilelleicht einen tieferliegenden Sinn der sich dir noch nicht erschlossen hat.
Speziell  dieses Verbot ,gibt es meines Wissens, noch in zwei weiteren Onlinegames.
Stelle dir mal die Frage warum das so ist und welche Konsequenzen es für den Publisher und die jeweilige Community es haben könnte, wenn sie dieses Spielverhalten dulden oder erlauben würden.
Ein Spiel wäre fast pleite daran gegangen....weil die aktiven Accounts innerhalb weniger Monate stark rückläufig waren und ganze Spielabläufe ig von einem sehr großen Anteil der Spieler nicht mehr genutz wurde. Das Spielen in bestimmten Zonen ig wurde  tatsächlich von der Community boykottiert!
Oder anders formuliert....der Spass am Spiel war dahin...und somit der eigentliche Sinn des Spielens und erschwerend hinzu...der Sinn des Games.


Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen...nach meinem Rechtsverständnis...wer Gold ig kauft....hat sicher das Recht auf seiner Seite das man ihn hierfür nicht ins Gefängnis stecken kann oder Straf/Zivilrechtlich belangt....aber er ist nicht im Recht diese Handlung anderen Usern oder Blizzard gegenüber als Fair darzustellen/einzufordern oder diese Handlungsweise als legale Spielmöglichkeit  nutzen zu dürfen.
Last but not least...wer glaubt das die AGB oder die Nutzungsbestimmungen die jeder von uns mehr oder weniger freiwillig anerkennt, nicht Rechtens sind...nur weil einzeln Inhalte dieser von dem EU - Recht abweichen und somit für ungültig erklärt worden sind......gebe ich noch zu bedenken.....googelt doch mal wieder....

Stichwort....Salvatorische Clausel

in diesem Sinne...nichts für ungut....ich brauche jetzt erstmal noch einen Kaffee ;-)


----------



## Doomsta (20. Dezember 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht legal im Rahmen von Blizzards Bedingungen. Lass die Finger davon, da:
> -> Du unterstützt damit nur die ganze Farmerei (schonma die Goldfarmer als Mensch gesehn, die das machen) ? Das wär, als wenn du Pelze von brutal abgeschlachteten Tieren BEWUSST kaufen würdest.
> -> Wird dein Acc gesperrt wenns dir draufkommen
> -> Es doch doof ist, für reales Geld virtuelles zu kaufen...
> ...




stimme in den ersten beiden punkten zu.
Der letze punkt ist blöddsinn:

Vergleich:

IM reallife kann ich mindestens (geen wir mal vom minimalen aus) 10euro die stunde machen.
INgame kann ich maximal (ja ich weiß gleich kommen die comments "blablabla ich mach aber 5k dies tunde du kacknoob) 500-600g machen.

VOn meinen 10 euro im realife kann ich mir c.a 2000 gold kaufen habe daher einen gewinn von 1500 gold.

Zumal, dass arbeiten im reallife meist sehr viel gesünder ist und  zudem mehr Spaß macht als farmen.


Meine Meinung daher: Gold kaufen ist keinesfalls "dumm", es ist um einiges effektiver und schlauer und vorallem sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viel zeitsparender als gold farmen.
Wer mit den gewissens problemen klar kommt, und das Risiko des Account bans eigeht soll sich keinen zwang antun gold zu kaufen. Effektiver und einfacher, (meiner meinung nach auch schlauer) ist es auf jedefall.


----------



## Fabi_an (20. Dezember 2008)

Naja, für Leute, die wenig spielen können, ist es vllt eine gute alternative,
damit sie nicht andauern farmen müssen, sonder "spielen" können,
aber verstößt eben gegen die AGB von Blizzard.

Sollte man lassen.


----------



## Yhoko (20. Dezember 2008)

zu überlegen ist auch folgendes :

seltsammer weise gehen goldverkäufe und acc-hacks hand in hand.
willst du wirklich anderen spielern das antun und auf deren knochen dein gold kaufen ?
von den agb bestimmungen mal ganz abgesehen !

also selber farmen oder craften fürs ah macht einen stolz und du weißt was du getan hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yhoko

ps.: ich persöhnlich hasse goldkäufer, denn warum spielt ihr den eigendlich? um gleich alles zu haben und zu shitten in jeder form. dann solltet ihr lieber gleich einen gameboy kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (20. Dezember 2008)

gold kaufen is nix anderes als cheaten find ich... lasst es einfach alle und gut is


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich würds net machen


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> gold kaufen is nix anderes als cheaten find ich... lasst es einfach alle und gut is



meiner Meinung nach triffst du es exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (20. Dezember 2008)

Laut EULA 
*Nein*
(Findest selber ^^)

Laut deutschem Recht
*Ja*
(Such mal bei HEISE.de)

Und ich halte nichts davon.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Dezember 2008)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Weiterhin liegt es ganz allein bei Blizzard, die Spielregeln zu bestimmen ( ich finde das auch sinnvoll ), weil nur sie zu allerletzt abschätzen können ob ihr erdachtes Spielprinzip so auch wirklich funktioniert.
> Wenn Blizz also möchte das du ig mit der gegnerischen Fraktion nicht direkt in Kontakt treten darfst....dann hat das vilelleicht einen tieferliegenden Sinn der sich dir noch nicht erschlossen hat.
> 
> 
> Stichwort....Salvatorische Clausel



Hmmm, bei Lesen deines Artikel schwanke ich zwischen Begeisterung und Buh-Rufen.

Recht hast du natürlich mit deiner Bemerkung, dass ein Spiel wie WoW nur mit klaren Regeln funktionieren kann, die auch durchgesetzt werden müssen!

Aber nur weil das so ist, muss ich ja nicht jeden Unsinn, den die sich ausdenken hinnehmen.
Wie du schon, unter Hinweis auf die salvatorische Klausel, richtig sagst, bedeutet ein fauler Apel nicht das man die ganzen AGB wegwerfen muss.

Und über Blizzards Interesse an einem geregeltem Spiel steht nun mal, und das völlig zu recht, die Gesetzgebung meines Heimatlandes.
Und nach dieser wäre ein solche Kommunikationsverbot was....? Genau, sittenwiedrig. Und auch das zu recht, dabei ist es völlig belanglos welchen absurden tieferen Sinn Blizz dahinter verstecken mag.

Also, geregelter Spielverlauf ja, absurde Ideen die sich in meine Privatleben erstrecken, ganz sicher nicht.
Und dass Blizz seine AGB so gestalten muss, das sie bestehende Gesetze nicht verletzten müsste eigentlich jedem einleuchten, denn Gesetze sind es die ebenfalls ein Miteinander regulieren und zwar ein reelles und kein virtuelles.


----------



## Mendranis (20. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... scheiß drauf, ich kenne viele leute die gold gekauft haben, aber kaufs nicht über ebay... da wirst du wahrscheinlich übern tisch gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Man wird also zu 99% nicht erwischt , aha...
Du weißt schon das Blizzard jedes Jahr , zu einer bestimmten Zeit , tausende Accounts sperrt , wegen Goldkaufes , oder da es Chinafarmer sind oder?
Blizzard macht es halt immer auf einem Schlag , sie sammeln das ganze Jahr Daten und dann werden sie promt gesperrt!


----------



## DarkDesire666 (20. Dezember 2008)

kenne die problematik und war auch mal mit mir am hardern ob ichs tun soll oder nicht!

ich habs gemacht, und würde bei dem anbieter auch wieder bestellen. 
habs bei ebay gekauft und über paypal abgewickelt, also wenn du verarscht wirst kannst das geld von paypal wieder holen ... kauf nicht zu große mengen, sonst fällts auf^^


der rest der diskussion errinnert mich an "Soll prostitution erlaubt sein und/oder darf man(n) sie nutzen" wer spaß dran hat und damit klar kommt soll sich gold für geld kaufen ... 


wer jetzt angepisst ist ... ich geb euch gerne in game n wollstoff zum schnäuzen ...


----------



## Trojaan (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Ohrensammler

Selbstverständlich bin ich auf deiner Seite wenn du sagst, das man nicht jeden Mist mitmachen muß, nur weil er in den AGB bzw der Eula steht.
Die Frage ist eher....warum gibt es diesen teilweise unsinnigen Mist in dem Vorschriftenwerk an dem ich mich ...bindent zu orientieren habe.

Wie schon mal erwähnt bin ich selbst nicht immer in der Lage unsinnige Verbote genau zu deuten. Warum und wiso leuchten mir nicht immer ein. Das muß aber auch nicht zwangläufig heissen das sie unsinnig oder Sittenwidrig sind, nur weil ich sie so verstehe.

Die direkte Kontaktaufnahme zur gegnerischen Fraktion ist, so meine ich sehrwohl eine Handlungsweise die Blizzard gerne von uns Spielern unterlassen haben möchte.
In meinen Augen auch zu Recht.
Damit gemeint sind nämlich der direkte Kontakt ingame per ICQ usw. Und das kann schon zu Schwierigkeiten in Bezug auf das PvP im Spiel führen wenn Spieltaktiken mit dem Gegner abgesprochen werden. Zumindest stört es aber die Spielbalance der PvP Community erheblich...da nicht alle Spieler im Battleground die Möglchkeit haben per ICQ in Verbindung zu stehen.
Das wäre ja wohl etwas unfair...oder?
Außerdem würde es den Regelresistenten Gamern ein Werkzeug an die Hand geben...ganz schnell an die gewünschten Ehrenpunkte zu gelangen, die ja bekanntlich ohne Rücksicht auf den Rest der fair spielenden Gemeinschaft ihr Handeln durchziehen

Stelle dir mal vor was mit dem Spiel Warhammer passieren würde ( dort gibt es das Verbot zur Kontaktaufnahme ebenfalls ) wenn nicht klipp und klar Sanktionen  zu dieser Spielweise angedroht und auch wirklich umgesetzt würden.
Auf WOW bezogen schützt Blizzard also Inhalte seines Spieles um für alle eine gerechte Spielplattform gewährleisten zu können.
Ich finde das hört sich doch schon etwas besser an oder?


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Dezember 2008)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Auf WOW bezogen schützt Blizzard also Inhalte seines Spieles um für alle eine gerechte Spielplattform gewährleisten zu können.
> Ich finde das hört sich doch schon etwas besser an oder?



klar kann ich die Intention von Blizzard die dahinter steckt sehen und verstehen.

Aber zum einen laß ich mir doch nur sehr ungern vorschreiben mit wem ich wann zu reden habe, und da ist es mit ziemlich gleichgültig, was sich Blizz dabei denkt und zum anderen, und das ist der viel wichtigere Punkt, das wichtigste beim Erlassen von Regeln und Gesetzen ist die Kontrollierbarkeit und damit die Durchsetzbarkeit. Läßt man dies außen vor, macht man sich in der Regel lächerlich.

Ob ich mit meiner Freundin in einem Zimmer sitze und ihr was ingame rüberufe oder im unanbhängigen TS mit dem Gegner bin oder sonstwie kommuniziere ist für Blizz nicht einsehbar.
Die Wirkung einer solchen Regelung ist somit Gelächter und wie ich schon sagte wäre sie auch rechtlich nicht haltbar.
Bei mir ist der Effekt solche einer AGB der, dass ich mir denke:
"Wenn die schon bei der so einen Unfug fabrizieren, wie ernst kann ich dann die anderen AGB nehmen?"

Oder anders ausgedrückt. So eine AGB dient lediglich als müde Krücke, weil man das Problem auf Programmier- und Designebene nicht lösen konnte.


----------



## Trojaan (21. Dezember 2008)

@ Ohrensammler

Zuerst einmal gibt es von mir ein komplettes /sign zu deinem Post.
Moralisch und auch rechtlich gesehen hätten wir beide sehr gute Karten bei Gericht.
Besonders dann , wenn es sich um die Kontakt und Redefreiheit handelt...welche Ingame zu Konsequenzen in dem Spielverlauf führen könnten.

Nur befürchte ich das Blizzard vor Gericht ebenfalls in ähnlicher Art und Weise argumentieren könnte um ihrer unglücklich formulierten AGB rechtlich mehr Ausdruck zu verleihen.


Sie könnten nämlich auch so aussehen:......

Oder anders ausgedrückt. So eine Handlungsweise des Spielers dient lediglich als müde Krücke, weil man das Problem auf Spieltechnischer und Zeitbasierter Ebene nicht lösen konnte.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (21. Dezember 2008)

Glaubt nicht alles was in den AGBs bzw Eulas steht, lokale Gesetze habe immer vorrang, und es gibt kaum AGBs die in allen Aspekten juristisch umsetzbar wären.
Natürlich kann man AGBs bzw Eulas zustimmen, und teilweise muss man es ja auch, selbst wenn sei einen ungebührlich einschränken.
Aber es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, das es passieren kann, das einem der Account gesperrt wird, unter Verweis auf AGBs. Und ich würde auch behaupten das es wenn überhaupt länger dauern wird, bis man seinen Account zurückbekommt.
Aber es gibt den schönen weg der Abmahnung, und glaubt mir die Strafen interessieren Blizz dann, da es erhebliche Gelbußen mitsich bringt, wenn man wiederholt und nach der Abmahnung auch zwingend bewusst gegen geltendes Recht verstösst. Eine Geringfügigkeit ist aufgrund des großen Kundenstammes in den Ländern sicher nicht gegeben, das ohne Probleme ein Prozess angestrebt werden kann.
Aber sowas dauert, und die Nachweispflicht ist letztenendes bei Blizz.

Ich für meinen Teil lehne Gold/Itemkäufe ab, weil ich bis jetzt noch nie erlebt habe das ein Spiel davon nicht negativ beeinflusst wurde.
Ich würde auch niemanden raten, denn man will jetzt spielen und nicht in 2 oder 3 Jahren.
Aber lasst Euch von AGBs/Eulas nicht verunsichern, die haben in etwas die Relavanz von Wunschzetteln eines sehr verwöhnten Kindes.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

Trojaan schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler
> 
> Zuerst einmal gibt es von mir ein komplettes /sign zu deinem Post.
> Moralisch und auch rechtlich gesehen hätten wir beide sehr gute Karten bei Gericht.
> ...



Ich glaube wir müssen das mal konkretisieren.
Wir bringen da zwei Sachen durcheinander.

Die AGB über die wir reden verbietet ja idiotischerweise jede Art der Kommunikation. Darauf zielt auch das ab, was ich mit lächerlich meine.
Ich denke dir geht es um spielrelevante Kommunikation. Selbst die läßt sich natürlich nicht verbieten, aber in dieser Hinsicht würde ich deinen letzten Satz unterstützen.


----------

